# pictures before you ever juiced...and now you have juiced



## Jimmy1

so i was scanning in some old holiday photo's and found pictures of me before i ever juiced, in contrast to now you have used

i thought it would be fun to get everyones before/after pics up here and stick the thread if we get enough?


----------



## Jimmy1

more


----------



## leafman

Would be interesting to see some pics of people before using gear :thumbup1: But do people want to post them up


----------



## Jimmy1

pscarb will

he has before

i think its great to see the contrast in physiques....and gives guys a good idea of what can be done with hard work and a little squirt (not talking about you paul lol)

using pscarb as an example....there is a big big difference in his before/after...although there is about 15 years in between then and now

weeman has some good before shots too

it will be good to see the guys posting...the before pics dont need to be unclothed if you dont have any....just get some up that give some sort of idea


----------



## xpower

This should be both interesting & inspirational :thumbup1:


----------



## Jimmy1

ok

some after shots


----------



## BigDom86

its only interesting if your talking trained without steriods for a reasonable amount of time and good diet. and then training with steroids to see the difference. to see non-training or little training then steroids isnt a good comparison.

will be interesting either way


----------



## Jimmy1

i beg to differ dom

it is interesting, as some would like to see the difference from untrained, and what can be achieved in the end

ever seen the photo's of dorian yates untrained??

i have....and i found it interesting to see that he had great genetic potential, even before he touched any iron

btw....i did train without steroids


----------



## Steedee

Heres several of me all a while a go now.

And the one before I trained I used to train in getting smashed lol :thumb:

Oh yeah i think mal was saying you cant build legs without squating. I beg to differ.


----------



## maccer

Cool pics


----------



## Jimmy1

i remember those steedee

you got any recent ones?

cos even the 3rd one is a few years back now

this is the sort of thing i am on about guys....some real good comparrison there!


----------



## Steedee

I have somewhere Jim! I will have a look


----------



## Khaos1436114653

here is me on the left in 1991 and yes that was my bedroom, and the pic on the right is from 1997, as you can see i'm darker just like the "before an after" ads


----------



## Steedee

this was one from the last show i did.

And I had a big break of a couple of years where me and the missus had kids etc.

And one from nowish


----------



## GHS

*BEFORE AGE 17 12.7ST*



















*AFTER AGE 19 18.7ST*


----------



## GHS

Khaos said:


> here is me on the left in 1991 and yes that was my bedroom, and the pic on the right is from 1997, as you can see i'm darker just like the "before an after" ads


 Can't see any pics mate?


----------



## Khaos1436114653

GHS said:


> Can't see any pics mate?


turn the brightness up on your monitor, thats it can you see me now? :lol:


----------



## Steedee

I can see them fine. And on that note its a massive difference khaos!!!


----------



## Khaos1436114653

Steedee said:


> I can see them fine. And on that note its a massive difference khaos!!!


yep a few sunbeds and "hey presto"


----------



## GHS

:lol: I can see them now mate.

You monster.


----------



## Captain Hero

Steedee said:


> Heres several of me all a while a go now.
> 
> And the one before I trained I used to train in getting smashed lol :thumb:
> 
> Oh yeah i think mal was saying you cant build legs without squating. I beg to differ.


Fcuking hell Steedee that is impressive mate!


----------



## russforever

GHS, F me 2 years from before and after thats huge, you beast


----------



## GHS

russforever said:


> GHS, F me 2 years from before and after thats huge, you beast


 :thumbup1:

Cheers mate.

6 stone in two years wasn't too hard.

Even with a sh*t diet, on the p*ss every weekend and in-consistant training


----------



## russforever

GHS said:


> :thumbup1:
> 
> Cheers mate.
> 
> 6 stone in two years wasn't too hard.
> 
> Even with a sh*t diet, on the p*ss every weekend and in-consistant training


Hmmmm, im doing this all wrong!!! :lol:


----------



## Steedee

Captain Hero said:


> Fcuking hell Steedee that is impressive mate!


Thanks buddy!!!!

And GHS man you are one big mutha. :thumb: Now imagine what you would look like if ya pulled ya finger out!


----------



## Khaos1436114653

Steedee said:


> And GHS man you are one big mutha. :thumb: Now imagine what you would look like if ya pulled ya finger out!


true, pull ya finger out:whistling: :whistling: and sort it out after you've done serving Queen and country:beer:


----------



## GHS

:lol: Cheers lads.

I'm sitting at a lean(ish)  17st at the moment and need to drop another 14lbs over the next 6 weeks.

Havn't touched a weight since the end of november.

Maybe when I'm in the forces I'll take up bodybuilding again and might have the self disipline to stick to it...


----------



## Khaos1436114653

you call yourself a Scorpio?? tut tut tut(just kidding, i had a longer lay-off than an MG worker)


----------



## Ashcrapper

Steedee said:


> Heres several of me all a while a go now.
> 
> And the one before I trained I used to train in getting smashed lol :thumb:
> 
> Oh yeah i think mal was saying you cant build legs without squating. I beg to differ.


Good progress on the facial hair on the middle pic mate :thumbup1:


----------



## pob80

First pics with the hair lol were in 2005 and the after pics were taken in 2009

2005










2009










2005










2009










2009


----------



## GHS

Amazing progress Pob....

Love the black and white picture.


----------



## BigDom86

man you got some big traps pob


----------



## R84

Awesome pics guys. GHS you are a BEAST mate - brilliant gains.


----------



## weeman

Jimmy said:


> pscarb will
> 
> he has before
> 
> i think its great to see the contrast in physiques....and gives guys a good idea of what can be done with hard work and a little squirt (not talking about you paul lol)
> 
> using pscarb as an example....there is a big big difference in his before/after...although there is about 15 years in between then and now
> 
> weeman has some good before shots too
> 
> it will be good to see the guys posting...the before pics dont need to be unclothed if you dont have any....just get some up that give some sort of idea


I actually have a cpl of pics from when i was a pup and pre-roids,but again having probs finding someone who can scan them for me,will stick up the usual ones tho (you know me,never pass up a whoring op lmao)

Good thread this mate,cant fkn believe your younger pics lmao holy boyband batman lmao



Jimmy said:


> ok
> 
> some after shots


I remember these,first saw them just before i wanted to take the plunge and remember thinking 'how in the name of fuk do you get into that kind of condition!!'



Jimmy said:


> i beg to differ dom
> 
> it is interesting, as some would like to see the difference from untrained, and what can be achieved in the end
> 
> ever seen the photo's of dorian yates untrained??
> 
> i have....and i found it interesting to see that he had great genetic potential, even before he touched any iron


yeah i totally agree with that,wether the previous pics are trained or untrained its always fascinating i find,lets you see just what can become of some when everything is done right.



Steedee said:


> Heres several of me all a while a go now.
> 
> And the one before I trained I used to train in getting smashed lol :thumb:
> 
> Oh yeah i think mal was saying you cant build legs without squating. I beg to differ.


i remember these too mate,huge fkn change!!!


----------



## Goose

Pob awesome shape for a natty !


----------



## weeman

Khaos said:


> here is me on the left in 1991 and yes that was my bedroom, and the pic on the right is from 1997, as you can see i'm darker just like the "before an after" ads


fuk me mate,Melanocorp should snare you for a sponsorship contract lmao (turn around it will be easier to see you next time,teeth glow in the dark :lol: )

outstanding mate,to me you have one of those physiques that just strike you with awe,loving that rear lat spread:thumbup1:



GHS said:


> *BEFORE AGE 17 12.7ST*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *AFTER AGE 19 18.7ST*


you big lump of cvnt mate,super gains in such a small time,your like somethin out of the wwf!!



pob80 said:


> First pics with the hair lol were in 2005 and the after pics were taken in 2009
> 
> 2005
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2009
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2005
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2009
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2009


awesome mate,condition is incredible in that last pic!


----------



## GHS

Cheers Weeman.

Get some of your comparison pics up again.

They are great


----------



## weeman

Ok my usual posted a million times before and after pics lol

Fat me 2004



















2006










2008


----------



## pastanchicken

That is unreal weeman :thumbup1:


----------



## ekko

I would but how do i insert pics pls excuse my noobieness


----------



## coxy1983

awesome weeman


----------



## Virgo83

GHS said:


> :thumbup1:
> 
> Cheers mate.
> 
> 6 stone in two years wasn't too hard.
> 
> Even with a sh*t diet, on the p*ss every weekend and in-consistant training


 So if all that was ****/inconsistant then what was it that made you blow up? 

Would love to know your cycle history with putting that amount of size on


----------



## ekko

pastanchicken said:


> That is unreal weeman :thumbup1:


2nd that fcukin inspirational m8


----------



## dazsmith69

Weeman, that is an awesome transformation, your delts on the last pic are superb


----------



## ares1

before training:-










before juicing:-










During 1st cycle juiceage:-


----------



## GHS

Virgo83 said:


> So if all that was ****/inconsistant then *what was it that made you blow up?*
> 
> Would love to know your cycle history with putting that amount of size on


 Lots of gear, fact.

Nothing to do with my diet as that was sh*t.

Steroids are the most anabolic substance *IMO.*


----------



## weeman

ekko said:


> I would but how do i insert pics pls excuse my noobieness


click on the new reply button mate,when it takes you to the next page scroll down and you will see 'manage attachements' click that and browse your pc for the pic to upload


----------



## weeman

pastanchicken said:


> That is unreal weeman :thumbup1:





coxy1983 said:


> awesome weeman





ekko said:


> 2nd that fcukin inspirational m8





dazsmith69 said:


> Weeman, that is an awesome transformation, your delts on the last pic are superb


thanks guys,seriously means a lot


----------



## weeman

CarbWhore said:


> before training:-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> before juicing:-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> During 1st cycle juiceage:-


fantastic transformation mate,get your own pic as your avy,i would be in your shows you loon!!!


----------



## vlb

weeman said:


> thanks guys,seriously means a lot


aparently i need to spread the love before repping you again....its in the post mate...looking great


----------



## SK-XO

Weeman 2 years from that to that :|. Thats insane to say the least.


----------



## Virgo83

GHS said:


> Lots of gear, fact.
> 
> Nothing to do with my diet as that was sh*t.
> 
> Steroids are the most anabolic substance *IMO.*


 I respect you for your honesty mate, as alot of people would say they bust their balls to gain like that :thumbup1:


----------



## DNC

Weeman,Loving the 2006 pic,thats just fcuking awesome:bounce:

Looking good there CarbWhore,Quads are looking mean:thumb:

Crazy transformation for you G.H.S,amazing over such a short period of time:thumbup1:


----------



## Goose

Weeman seriously looks awesome! your before pictures are how I am feeling at the minute! My brains fried and need to shift the fat and get on things but i feel clueless!


----------



## LiftHeavy

Have to say weeman from 2004 to 2006 is unreal, thats very inspiring thanks for posting them.

Can i ask did you train for long from when the first pic on 2004 was took until you went on aas and did you always want to enter comps and follow a strict diet from when you started out.

or did you just start to train and change you goals as you went along?


----------



## GHS

Virgo83 said:


> I respect you for your honesty mate, as alot of people would say they bust their balls to gain like that :thumbup1:


 Don't get me wrong I did train balls to the wall but diet didn't play as big as role as people like to preach on here.


----------



## ryoken

before i ever touched a weight



after a few years of some not so serious weight lifting and sh1te bulking up










been on gear for a cycle










and present day ish -- pics from last two months, been on blast cruise for bit but as you can see still slot of work to do


----------



## ekko

1st pic is after 18mts clean as a whistle around 11.5 st

2nd pic is after 1st bulk around 14.5 st cant flex fat:rolleyes:

3rd pic was taken 14/9/2009 around 12.5 st day after my 1st show :thumb:

clean @ mo hoping to compete again nx year


----------



## ekko

weeman said:


> click on the new reply button mate,when it takes you to the next page scroll down and you will see 'manage attachements' click that and browse your pc for the pic to upload


cheers weeman got there in the end lol


----------



## GHS

Ryoken good gains there mate...

But...

I'm sorry to say the women you have tattooed on your back looks like a Thailand lady boy.

Is it a tranny n your back or am I missing something?

She has a fatter and squarer jaw than I do :lol:


----------



## SK-XO

GHS said:


> Ryoken good gains there mate...
> 
> But...
> 
> I'm sorry to say the women you have tattooed on your back looks like a Thailand lady boy.
> 
> Is it a tranny n your back or am I missing something?
> 
> She has a fatter and squarer jaw than I do :lol:


LMFAO! Reps :lol:


----------



## ekko

GHS said:


> Ryoken good gains there mate...
> 
> But...
> 
> I'm sorry to say the women you have tattooed on your back looks like a Thailand lady boy.
> 
> Is it a tranny n your back or am I missing something?
> 
> She has a fatter and squarer jaw than I do :lol:


lol harsh


----------



## Smitch

Some serious changes in some of those phsyiques there!!!

GHS putting on 7st in just 2 years is nothing short of phenomenal.

I love the before pics of both Ryoken and Weeman both looking vacant with a butty in hand, a true before and after!


----------



## GHS

:lol: Sorry if that came over as harsh didn't mean it like that.


----------



## ryoken

GHS said:


> Ryoken good gains there mate...
> 
> But...
> 
> I'm sorry to say the women you have tattooed on your back looks like a Thailand lady boy.
> 
> Is it a tranny n your back or am I missing something?
> 
> She has a fatter and squarer jaw than I do :lol:


fpmsl, she started off a real looker mate then as my back got wider so did her features, if i keep this up shes just gonna be a fat bloke :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## GHS

ryoken said:


> fpmsl, she started off a real looker mate then as my back got wider so did her features, if i keep this up shes just gonna be a fat bloke :lol: :lol: :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

It looks like Uriel :whistling:


----------



## SK-XO

GHS said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> It looks like Uriel :whistling:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ekko

ryoken said:


> fpmsl, she started off a real looker mate then as my back got wider so did her features, if i keep this up shes just gonna be a fat bloke :lol: :lol: :lol:


ha ha that explains it but when you cut be careful she doesn't turn into a wrinkly old granny


----------



## ryoken

GHS said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> It looks like Uriel :whistling:


reps mate, both me and the missis are in fits :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Goose

ekko said:


> ha ha that explains it but when you cut be careful she doesn't turn into a wrinkly old granny


 :lol: that made me chuckle


----------



## weeman

vlb said:


> aparently i need to spread the love before repping you again....its in the post mate...looking great





SK-XO said:


> Weeman 2 years from that to that :|. Thats insane to say the least.





DNC said:


> Weeman,Loving the 2006 pic,thats just fcuking awesome:bounce:
> 
> Looking good there CarbWhore,Quads are looking mean:thumb:
> 
> Crazy transformation for you G.H.S,amazing over such a short period of time:thumbup1:





Goose said:


> Weeman seriously looks awesome! your before pictures are how I am feeling at the minute! My brains fried and need to shift the fat and get on things but i feel clueless!


thanks guys:thumbup1:

Goose you nutter,your body will bounce back faster than you can think mate,believe me!!!


----------



## GHS

weeman said:


> thanks guys:thumbup1:
> 
> Goose you nutter,your *body will bounce back faster than you can think mate*,believe me!!!


 Muscle memory is a wonderful thing :thumb:


----------



## weeman

LiftHeavy said:


> Have to say weeman from 2004 to 2006 is unreal, thats very inspiring thanks for posting them.
> 
> Can i ask did you train for long from when the first pic on 2004 was took until you went on aas and did you always want to enter comps and follow a strict diet from when you started out.
> 
> or did you just start to train and change you goals as you went along?


thanks mate

I had actually trained for over ten years before the first pic but the pic was taken when i had fallen away to drink and drugs for 2 years like a [email protected],previous to that i had actually gotten up to over 250lbs with 20'' guns at about 24 years old,i was way fat at that right enough,considering i top out at around 235lbs these days with arms virtually the same size and abs out year round lol

I always wanted to enter a show since i began training but never thought i would be good enough or be disciplined enough! guess i proved myself wrong lol

I became a different bodybuilder from that frist show prep on tho,was best thing i ever done for myself as a person 



ryoken said:


> before i ever touched a weight
> 
> 
> 
> after a few years of some not so serious weight lifting and sh1te bulking up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> been on gear for a cycle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and present day ish -- pics from last two months, been on blast cruise for bit but as you can see still slot of work to do


massive changes fella:thumbup1:



ekko said:


> 1st pic is after 18mts clean as a whistle around 11.5 st
> 
> 2nd pic is after 1st bulk around 14.5 st cant flex fat:rolleyes:
> 
> 3rd pic was taken 14/9/2009 around 12.5 st day after my 1st show :thumb:
> 
> clean @ mo hoping to compete again nx year


fkn hell!! peeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeled!!!!


----------



## leafman

Some really good progress made by all might as well join in with my skinny lil offerings lol..

before training febuary 09










then 6 month later had put 2 stone 9 pounds on

august ish 09



















didnt think i was that skinny pmsl, madness lookin back on it had good christmas tho :lol:


----------



## ryoken

weeman said:


> thanks mate
> 
> I had actually trained for over ten years before the first pic but the pic was taken when i had fallen away to drink and drugs for 2 years like a [email protected],previous to that i had actually gotten up to over 250lbs with 20'' guns at about 24 years old,i was way fat at that right enough,considering i top out at around 235lbs these days with arms virtually the same size and abs out year round lol
> 
> I always wanted to enter a show since i began training but never thought i would be good enough or be disciplined enough! guess i proved myself wrong lol
> 
> I became a different bodybuilder from that frist show prep on tho,was best thing i ever done for myself as a person
> 
> massive changes fella
> 
> fkn hell!! peeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeled!!!!


cheers Bri, still nothing compared to your results though, those pics of yours are inspriring everytime i see them:thumbup1:


----------



## tomass1342

Me now, 13st, 20 years, never used steroids. Starting my first cycle end of feb and really looking forward to it. Will do a log and hope someone reads it!


----------



## weeman

leafman said:


> Some really good progress made by all might as well join in with my skinny lil offerings lol..
> 
> before training febuary 09
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then 6 month later had put 2 stone 9 pounds on
> 
> august ish 09
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> didnt think i was that skinny pmsl, madness lookin back on it had good christmas tho :lol:


fkn big difference in 6 months bud,didnt realise you had only been training a year!! nice one


----------



## ryoken

leafman said:


> Some really good progress made by all might as well join in with my skinny lil offerings lol..
> 
> before training febuary 09
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then 6 month later had put 2 stone 9 pounds on
> 
> august ish 09
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> didnt think i was that skinny pmsl, madness lookin back on it had good christmas tho :lol:


2 stone in six months is a result mate to say the least, great result imo:thumbup1:


----------



## GHS

Nearly 2st9lbs is a lot to put on in 6 months leafy well done mate.


----------



## rs007

weeman said:


> Ok my usual posted a million times before and after pics lol
> 
> Fat me 2004
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2006
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2008


AHEM

All very impressive you whore

but the thread is clearly asking for pics from BEFORE you used gear

not from when you were massive, lost it all to nothing, then blew back up again

you fvcking nob

(which he won't post, because before he used gear he had hair. Big hair. Big ginger hair. Scary biscuits.)

:lol:


----------



## tjwilkie

great changes in such a short time leafman. looking good in ur avi shoulda put that 1 up


----------



## weeman

rs007 said:


> AHEM
> 
> All very impressive you whore
> 
> but the thread is clearly asking for pics from BEFORE you used gear
> 
> not from when you were massive, lost it all to nothing, then blew back up again
> 
> you fvcking nob
> 
> (which he won't post, because before he used gear he had hair. Big hair. Big ginger hair. Scary biscuits.)
> 
> :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

listen cock munch,jimmy broke his own rules by posting up a before pic where IN FACT he had actually juiced,thus leaving the doors wide open for me to bend the rules accordingly and look like i've made the greatest transformation in history this side of a Cybergenics advert:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Have you got a scanner Rams?i got some scary hairy ginge pics of me from pre juice days,also having some cryingly funny pics of me posing with full on ginger hair,ginger chest hair in my mums old house,yeeeeah baby,need to get these bad boys up!!


----------



## tomass1342

GO GINGERS!


----------



## rs007

weeman said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> listen cock munch,jimmy broke his own rules by posting up a before pic where IN FACT he had actually juiced,thus leaving the doors wide open for me to bend the rules accordingly and look like i've made the greatest transformation in history this side of a Cybergenics advert:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


So, its Jimmys fault then, why the little... :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:

You are still a nob tho 



weeman said:


> Have you got a scanner Rams?i got some scary hairy ginge pics of me from pre juice days,also having some cryingly funny pics of me posing with full on ginger hair,ginger chest hair in my mums old house,yeeeeah baby,need to get these bad boys up!!


My scanner isn't installed, and its actually a cvnt to install because of the bloated drivers and software.

But you know what, just for you, I'll install that sh1t, thats just how good a mate I am :whistling:

You still got that bodybuilding vid your mate made of you years and years ago, with the proper title screen and everything.... oops sh1t, did I just type that out loud :whistling:


----------



## rs007

tomass1342 said:


> GO GINGERS!


Post reported :cursing:

:lol:


----------



## tomass1342

We are the great ones


----------



## GHS

Weeman just take a picture of the pictures on a digi cam or phone and upload them as normal?

They won't be the best quality but still available to laugh at


----------



## rs007

GHS said:


> Weeman just take a picture of the pictures on a digi cam or phone and upload them as normal?
> 
> *They won't be the best quality but still available to laugh at*


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## weeman

rs007 said:


> So, its Jimmys fault then, why the little... :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:
> 
> You are still a nob tho
> 
> My scanner isn't installed, and its actually a cvnt to install because of the bloated drivers and software.
> 
> But you know what, just for you, I'll install that sh1t, thats just how good a mate I am :whistling:
> 
> *You still got that bodybuilding vid your mate made of you years and years ago, with the proper title screen and everything.... oops sh1t, did I just type that out loud * :whistling:


whoooooooa wait a minute,that right there is something i forgot clean all about,that would be AWESOME if i could get stills from that,i got it on VHS somewhere,i sense a mission lol



GHS said:


> Weeman just take a picture of the pictures on a digi cam or phone and upload them as normal?
> 
> They won't be the best quality but still available to laugh at





rs007 said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:


 :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: pair of mutherfukers


----------



## BillC

rs007 said:


> AHEM
> 
> All very impressive you whore
> 
> but the thread is clearly asking for pics from BEFORE you used gear
> 
> not from when you were massive, lost it all to nothing, then blew back up again
> 
> you fvcking nob
> 
> (which he won't post, because before he used gear he had hair. Big hair. Big ginger hair. Scary biscuits.)
> 
> :lol:


Weeman, you must have been the biggest cnut in the universe in a previous life to get a best muckka like Rams :lol:

But one thing about those pics though, in the 2004 fat me pics, you appear to be a little taller than a Dado rail. Now I know the clues in the name, but just how wee are you??? Which makes your physique even more impressive to me you ginger god you. :thumbup1:

Ow and anyone else think that GHS looks like 'the Swede' from Heartbreakridge :lol: one big muvva


----------



## scottacho

the skinny one was 2008 the more recent one was around the 1st of jan of 2010


----------



## GHS

BillC said:


> Ow and anyone else think that GHS looks like *'the Swede' from Heartbreakridge * :lol: one big muvva


 Pics please??


----------



## ryoken

GHS said:


> Pics please??


the one on the left mate lol


----------



## GHS

:lol:

I'm happy with that


----------



## Van

Everyone has made insane differences to there body and is an ispiration to anyone, ones that stood out to me as... well ''INSANE'' are Weeman, GHS & Khoas - reps to all you fella's!

Edit: I will be making a contribution as soon as i can get on my other PC.


----------



## rs007

ryoken said:


> the one on the left mate lol


Fkn hell thats uncanny :lol:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

2005 Pics, more bodyweight training than anything during my taekwondo days

168lbs



















2009

205lbs


----------



## Andrikos

Second one is right after my cycle , all bloated and heavy, did not really liked that part tbh


----------



## weeman

BillC said:


> Weeman, you must have been the biggest cnut in the universe in a previous life to get a best muckka like Rams :lol:
> 
> But one thing about those pics though, in the 2004 fat me pics, you appear to be a little taller than a Dado rail. Now I know the clues in the name, but just how wee are you??? Which makes your physique even more impressive to me you ginger god you. :thumbup1:
> 
> Ow and anyone else think that GHS looks like 'the Swede' from Heartbreakridge :lol: one big muvva


 :lol: :lol: i am 5'8 3/4'',basically a touch under 5'9'' 

And yes GHS is Swede's seperated at birth twin lol



scottacho said:


> the skinny one was 2008 the more recent one was around the 1st of jan of 2010


nice one,crackin legs mate:thumbup1:



Incredible Bulk said:


> 2005 Pics, more bodyweight training than anything during my taekwondo days
> 
> 168lbs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2009
> 
> 205lbs


humungous change mate,almost as good as mine:wink: :lol:



Andrikos said:


> Second one is right after my cycle , all bloated and heavy, did not really liked that part tbh


defo packed on size there bud


----------



## Goose

I'll add as soon as I'm near a pc


----------



## Andrikos

weeman said:


> defo packed on size there bud


Thanx ! Congrats on your comeback too , very insipiring!May I ask what height and weight are you on the after pics? You must be +10 kg from your height in cm or more , right?


----------



## weeman

Andrikos said:


> Thanx ! Congrats on your comeback too , very insipiring!May I ask what height and weight are you on the after pics? You must be +10 kg from your height in cm or more , right?


cheers mate 

I'm basically 172cm and in the first after pic i think i was about 187lbs (85kg) there and in the second after pic i was a bit smoother but was about 209lbs(95kg)


----------



## MXD

1st is me 9st 3 natty 2006 june and about a month in the gym

Then thers 1 of me at 14 stone july 09 and after my last diet at about 12. Ended 6 weeks short from pig flu.


----------



## Ser

:drool: I'm loving this thread!

Some of the transformations are unreal!!!!!!!!


----------



## dtlv

Is great to see some of the progress pics on here - just shows what a well managed course of AAS can do.


----------



## hilly

ok

sept 2006 pre gear - had done a 8 week course but it was all fake as you can tell lol.



may 2008 gear has been used



may 2009


----------



## DNC

This thread should be re-named

'Natties,stop fcuking about,look what you could of won' :lol:

P.s I'm natural:cursing:


----------



## weeman

MXD said:


> 1st is me 9st 3 natty 2006 june and about a month in the gym
> 
> Then thers 1 of me at 14 stone july 09 and after my last diet at about 12. Ended 6 weeks short from pig flu.


:thumbup1:look fkn awesome in that front relaxed there you slut!!



hilly said:


> ok
> 
> sept 2006 pre gear - had done a 8 week course but it was all fake as you can tell lol.
> 
> View attachment 36072
> 
> 
> may 2008 gear has been used
> 
> View attachment 36073
> 
> 
> may 2009
> 
> View attachment 36074


I like your physique mate,very pleasing on the eye,good changes:thumb:



DNC said:


> This thread should be re-named
> 
> 'Natties,stop fcuking about,look what you could of won' :lol:
> 
> P.s I'm natural:cursing:


yep well......... :lol:


----------



## weeman

Dtlv74 said:


> Is great to see some of the progress pics on here - just shows what a well managed course of AAS can do.


True,i've only done one(wouldnt say its been well managed tho :whistling: ) cycle since that before pic,all be it that its been about 4 years in length now,but its still just one cycle:lol: :lol:


----------



## danimal

LOL i fudged up on the size hhaa the first one is before trainin as i was on gear pretty much a few months into training the second one is after 4.5 years training and cycling!! i now been off gear for 7 months and although smaller i dont look too bad!


----------



## Ser

Wow, my wee screen can't see you all at once hun...sorted:thumb:


----------



## ryoken

danimal said:


> LOL i fudged up on the size hhaa the first one is before trainin as i was on gear pretty much a few months into training the second one is after 4.5 years training and cycling!! i now been off gear for 7 months and although smaller i dont look too bad!


lol i couldnt see them and then see below



Mrs Weeman said:


> Wow, my wee screen can't see you all at once hun...sorted:thumb:


thats better well done ser, danimal thats some wicked progress mate:thumb:


----------



## dtlv

weeman said:


> True,i've only done one(wouldnt say its been well managed tho :whistling: ) cycle since that before pic,all be it that its been about 4 years in length now,but its still just one cycle:lol: :lol:


lol, well it's kinda fcuking worked!!!

I train cause I love it, not so much as a bb'er, and that's why I'm natty... but if I ever decide to take the bb'ing side of things seriously I'd go straight for the test. Is the only way really to achieve that kind of physique.


----------



## Ser

I'll come back with comments on folks progress in a few weeks...when i'm off.....and can think of more than "RRROOOOOWWWWAAAAARRRRRRR!!!' to say:devil2:


----------



## FATBOY

me as a natural and with gear but they are twenty years apart


----------



## Captain Hero

Really impressed by some of the transformations here.


----------



## Phez

Some great progress.

note to self must start cycle


----------



## JUICERWALES

I have none with my top off 'cos im not big, but still.

beggining of '09.










today


----------



## Andrikos

weeman said:


> True,i've only done one(wouldnt say its been well managed tho :whistling: ) cycle since that before pic,all be it that its been about 4 years in length now,but its still just one cycle:lol: :lol:


That 's a straight line!Not a cycle! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jimmy1

Virgo83 said:


> So if all that was ****/inconsistant then what was it that made you blow up?
> 
> Would love to know your cycle history with putting that amount of size on


tbh its not down to gear

if it was, i and many others would be the size of cuttler by now


----------



## weeman

danimal said:


> LOL i fudged up on the size hhaa the first one is before trainin as i was on gear pretty much a few months into training the second one is after 4.5 years training and cycling!! i now been off gear for 7 months and although smaller i dont look too bad!


another awesome transformation,as you know have followed your journey from yearsa ago mate,was so chuffed for you when you took the leap and stepped on the stage 



FATBOY said:


> me as a natural and with gear but they are twenty years apart


fkn awesome physique mate:thumbup1:


----------



## Jimmy1

GHS said:


> Lots of gear, fact.
> 
> Nothing to do with my diet as that was sh*t.
> 
> Steroids are the most anabolic substance *IMO.*


tbh you may THINK that

but your not totally correct

you have better than average genetics....and that is why you grow quick


----------



## weeman

JUICERWALES said:


> I have none with my top off 'cos im not big, but still.
> 
> beggining of '09.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> today


well whatever you are doing is working matey 



Andrikos said:


> That 's a straight line!Not a cycle! :lol: :lol:


 :whistling:



Jimmy said:


> tbh its not down to gear
> 
> if it was, i and many others would be the size of cuttler by now


yep agree with that


----------



## Jimmy1

CarbWhore said:


> before training:-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> before juicing:-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> During 1st cycle juiceage:-


this is really great progress

imo your exactly what newbies should be realistically aspiring to

well done


----------



## hackskii

I dont have any training ones from when I was young, they didnt make cameras back then.

Nice transformations folks.

Weeman looks like his first pics have gyno, cant believe the size in such a small time, especially the arms.


----------



## Jimmy1

weeman said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> listen cock munch,jimmy broke his own rules by posting up a before pic where IN FACT he had actually juiced,thus leaving the doors wide open for me to bend the rules accordingly and look like i've made the greatest transformation in history this side of a Cybergenics advert:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


oi!!

all my pics were pre juice....apart from one

and thats only cos i forgot and got mixed up

i will take it down if you want...

in fact, fuc it....i wont cos im a big tough kung fu motherfunking judo butt shagging wife fuking mod

blow me

ill ban your ar5e if you get out of line

you and your girlfriend RS ball licker

dont make me mad..................


----------



## weeman

hackskii said:


> I dont have any training ones from when I was young, they didnt make cameras back then.
> 
> Nice transformations folks.
> 
> Weeman looks like his first pics have gyno, *cant believe the size in such a small time, especially the arms.*


aaah hacks you sooo know the way to my heart mate,love you for it:thumbup1:

funny you say about the gyno thing,i remember years ago when i was large first time around and a guy that had sort of put me down since i was skinny insisted i had gyno (it was all he could pick on as i was far larger than him by then) i knew it wasnt and that i just had very fat watery tits,wasnt till i took the plunge i finally got to prove i was right!



Jimmy said:


> oi!!
> 
> all my pics were pre juice....apart from one
> 
> and thats only cos i forgot and got mixed up
> 
> i will take it down if you want...
> 
> in fact, fuc it....i wont cos im a big tough kung fu motherfunking judo butt shagging wife fuking mod
> 
> blow me
> 
> ill ban your ar5e if you get out of line
> 
> you and your girlfriend RS ball licker
> 
> dont make me mad..................


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:crying:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

you fkn bully,you made the mistake,you put the loophole in,and like a devious high flying banker,i drove a bus straight thru that loophole:lol: :lol:

have at you mod god,my powers of filth shall deflect thee!

(weeman runs and hides)


----------



## leafman

weeman said:


> True,i've only done one(wouldnt say its been well managed tho :whistling: ) cycle since that before pic,all be it that its been about 4 years in length now,but its still just one cycle:lol: :lol:


lmfao :lol:


----------



## Jimmy1

do you need protection?


----------



## El Ricardinho

weemans pics never fail to impress me. they really are like a pro steroid and training advert. superb. but you know that anyway.

some other great transformations. top thread.


----------



## Jimmy1

F.A.O. Weewillywinkyman

here is one of me after an 18 month break from gear...

prior to this i had only dided 2 cycles

loophole removed

gaylord


----------



## Jimmy1

btw brian

cybergenics lol

like it

i actually bought that [email protected]

anyone remember 'mumie' ? the legal russian anabolic, as used by JD dawodu


----------



## ostrain

I actually bought cybergenics phase one.


----------



## dmcc

Right, I'll throw my hand in.

2005, training but not in a very good way or appropriate for me.










Most recent, taken last September after a blast. Have been using since March 2009.




























Yes more bodyfat still that you lot put together but I'm not training for BB and I like how I look - that has taken a long time.


----------



## Jimmy1

ostrain said:


> I actually bought cybergenics phase one.


yep...and cybercut

in fact i bought them all

this will make you laugh

i got into training from buying the 'build muscles fast' book, off an AD in the back of Viz mag....i believe it still is in there lol


----------



## weeman

Jimmy said:


> do you need protection?





Jimmy said:


> F.A.O. Weewillywinkyman
> 
> here is one of me after an 18 month break from gear...
> 
> prior to this i had only dided 2 cycles
> 
> loophole removed
> 
> gaylord


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

i am out of reps or i would rep your ass lmfao owed

Off course the massive fail in your posting is the keywords 'one of me after an 18 month break from gear..'

This opens a whole other loophole where i can not only match a pic from said time off period but can look so utterly abysmal in the pic you would thnk i am 20 years older than what i am now:lol: :lol: :lol:

check out my 46'' waist in the pic at the poolmg:

Off course this also opens things up for me to self whore once more and follow said pic up with a before and after pic,3 years to the day almost from when the first pic was taken,arms thicker than my head now baby!!! :thumb:


----------



## ostrain

I remember that in viz, lol . I couldn't afford the main cybergenics i had to buy phase one, i think it cost £50 back in 1989.


----------



## weeman

El Ricardinho said:


> weemans pics never fail to impress me. they really are like a pro steroid and training advert. superb. but you know that anyway.
> 
> some other great transformations. top thread.


thanks mate 

steroids,they work.*

*must be accompanied by balanced diet,results may vary.



Jimmy said:


> btw brian
> 
> cybergenics lol
> 
> like it
> 
> i actually bought that [email protected]
> 
> anyone remember 'mumie' ? the legal russian anabolic, as used by JD dawodu


lol i always wanted to buy it but was at school when it first come out,could never afford it but desperately thought it was the key lololol

god the 'mumie' is a blast from the past lmao



dmcc said:


> Right, I'll throw my hand in.
> 
> 2005, training but not in a very good way or appropriate for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most recent, taken last September after a blast. Have been using since March 2009.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes more bodyfat still that you lot put together but I'm not training for BB and I like how I look - that has taken a long time.


you wacked the size on Darren (not to mention the power)check out your quads n calves you mofo!!


----------



## dmcc

*blush

I'm not really in context though, I should be standing next to someone more "average". I can see size but don't feel that big.


----------



## M_at

Meh - just look at the picture of us in the cheese and tell me you don't feel big :lol:


----------



## Bradz

Meeeeeeee:


----------



## weeman

Bradz said:


> Meeeeeeee:


as i've said before mate,like a whole new person,awesome change:thumbup1:


----------



## Bradz

Cheers mate, and ill be back posting more on here the closer i get to Nabba haha.


----------



## ElfinTan

A bit of female input!


----------



## hackskii

You look far too happy there Darren.


----------



## hackskii

weeman said:


> check out my 46'' waist in the pic at the poolmg:


Dude, are you holding that guys hand in that pic? :lol:


----------



## weeman

ElfinTan said:


> A bit of female input!


FFS Tan your carrying more muscle than me you fker!!!

What a fkn difference!!!


----------



## dmcc

hackskii said:


> You look far too happy there Darren.


It's easy to look hysterical when you're standing in the ruins of a Gestapo interrogation centre with the Berlin Wall behind you and the former Nazi air ministry...


----------



## Team1

Me in Gran Canaria October 07 iirc. Little Less size, just as ugly before any smart c*nt gets in there


----------



## weeman

hackskii said:


> Dude, are you holding that guys hand in that pic? :lol:


lol yeah,but legit reason for it this time,my mum looks after adults with disabilities,the guy is anout 70 years old but has the mental capacity of a 7 year old,he's so sweet,we all took him for a weekend away in the highlands here years ago,the soul wanted to go for a swim in the pool so we had to find a life jacket for him and all sorts,he was so happy!



Team1 said:


> Me in Gran Canaria October 07 iirc. Little Less size, just as ugly before any smart c*nt gets in there


Fkn hell mate,being as i have seen you in real life (naked in my bed) i have to say what a change!!!


----------



## Team1

Thats what i still see in the mirror mate...but thats your life so i dont need to give you that sob story


----------



## weeman

its fkn sh1te isnt it Rab,damn this malarky:cursing:


----------



## spiderpants




----------



## spiderpants

im gash on computers, how do i upload a pic fae ma pc?????????????????????


----------



## sizar

soon i'll add my pic to this  ... 2 weeks into the cycle .. i been watching this thread omg .. some of you guys made some amazing changes .. can i contribute to this ? by adding a video .. no juice used there ..


----------



## FATBOY

what a great thread just shows what can be achieved


----------



## DB

Bradz said:


> Meeeeeeee:


WOW!

IMO the best transformation..


----------



## DB

Here I am at 18 and 25

Pretty good change I think!

10st 7lbs and now 17st7lbs


----------



## weeman

DB said:


> WOW!
> 
> IMO the best transformation..


you looooooooooove him you-want-to-maaaaaaaaarry him,you want him bum-babies,you-want-his-bum-babies:laugh:

get your transformation up matey!


----------



## weeman

DB said:


> Here I am at 18 and 25
> 
> Pretty good change I think!
> 
> 10st 7lbs and now 17st7lbs


FOOK!!! you were a stick insect mate!!! fkn hell,thats excellent,bet you never envisioned how you look now when you started out,awseome work fella:thumbup1:

also didnt realise you were just as young as you are!


----------



## sizar

DB said:


> Here I am at 18 and 25
> 
> Pretty good change I think!
> 
> 10st 7lbs and now 17st7lbs


OMG 7 YEARS and your monster .. nice one bro


----------



## Ser

spiderpants said:


> im gash on computers, how do i upload a pic fae ma pc?????????????????????


Click on advance reply under the text box.....then write your text in the box....then look under the box for reply.....IGNORE IT! scroll down....see manage attachments tab? Click it....

That will open a box, click the browse tab, search for the file on your pc, click it....then click the upload tab....when its uploaded either upload another, or click 'close this page'(or box, i can't remember which)...then press reply

DONE! 

If you still have probs just let me know and you can email them to me and i'll upload them for ya!


----------



## DB

weeman said:


> FOOK!!! you were a stick insect mate!!! fkn hell,thats excellent,bet you never envisioned how you look now when you started out,awseome work fella:thumbup1:
> 
> also didnt realise you were just as young as you are!


well 26 now but yeah 25 in the 2nd two pics and my avvy! start dieting in 2 weeks for nabba se :cursing:

Mate stick insect aint the word!!!! Imagine that weight at 5"11 pmsl i think i've thicker sh1ts now than my arms were back then! :bounce:



sizar said:


> OMG 7 YEARS and your monster .. nice one bro


Thanks mate!


----------



## weeman

sizar said:


> OMG 7 YEARS and your monster .. nice one bro


just watched your youtube clip mate,excellent work,you got peeled bud:thumbup1:



Mrs Weeman said:


> Click on advance reply under the text box.....then write your text in the box....then look under the box for reply.....IGNORE IT! scroll down....see manage attachments tab? Click it....
> 
> That will open a box, click the browse tab, search for the file on your pc, click it....then click the upload tab....when its uploaded either upload another, or click 'close this page'(or box, i can't remember which)...then press reply
> 
> DONE!
> 
> *If you still have probs just let me know and you can email them to me and i'll upload them for ya*!


loving the 'selfless helping hand' angle that she is using here:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bettyboo

I havent juiced but its a little bit of improvement from when I first started training. More improvements are on the way lol


----------



## sizar

weeman said:


> *just watched your youtube clip mate,excellent work,you got peeled bud:thumbup1:*
> 
> keto and cardio weight training .. now i'm trying to add some sizee


----------



## cassano

Bradz said:


> Meeeeeeee:


phenomenal transformation in such a small timescale. how did you achieve it?


----------



## Ser

weeman said:


> just watched your youtube clip mate,excellent work,you got peeled bud:thumbup1:
> 
> *loving the 'selfless helping hand' angle that she is using here* :lol: :lol: :lol:


Totally selfless:whistling: :whistling: :whistling:

Wouldn't go straight to my 'alone time' folder at all:whistling: :bounce:

Betty, yes you have changed.....as previously mentioned i will come back and comment properly....right now i can't help but look at your boobies(slightly jelous, but mostly mesmerised!!!!) (sorry, hormones are going crazy atm:bounce: )


----------



## Bettyboo

Mrs Weeman said:


> Totally selfless:whistling: :whistling: :whistling:
> 
> Wouldn't go straight to my 'alone time' folder at all:whistling: :bounce:
> 
> Betty, yes you have changed.....as previously mentioned i will come back and comment properly....right now i can't help but look at your boobies(slightly jelous, but mostly mesmerised!!!!) (sorry, hormones are going crazy atm:bounce: )


Lol Mrs Weeman :lol: I hate them and can't wait too loose them lol


----------



## Team1

Check my bad self


----------



## Bettyboo

Its nice too see all the changes and effort people have made. Think everyone deserves pat on back !!


----------



## Ser

Bettyboo said:


> Lol Mrs Weeman :lol: I hate them and can't wait too loose them lol


Even when mines were engorged they weren't that big! ...i want bitty!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Black armband out for the potential loss of Betty's boobies:crying:

I'm starting a petition....Keep Betty's boobies! If enough folk agree i WILL start a thread......


----------



## MissBC

DB said:


> Here I am at 18 and 25
> 
> Pretty good change I think!
> 
> 10st 7lbs and now 17st7lbs


 :clap: :wub: :whistling:


----------



## Rossco700

awesome transformations here, hats off to everyone..... hope this threads still going when I'm erm...... bigger and juicing


----------



## Ser

Team1 said:


> Check my bad self


You have awesome areola's for a guy!!!

When was that pic taken Rab? Just now?


----------



## Bettyboo

Mrs Weeman said:



> Even when mines were engorged they weren't that big! ...i want bitty!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Black armband out for the potential loss of Betty's boobies:crying:
> 
> I'm starting a petition....Keep Betty's boobies! If enough folk agree i WILL start a thread......


 :lol: :lol:

Reps to you Mrs Weeman you make me chuckle :tongue:


----------



## Rossco700

Mrs Weeman said:


> Even when mines were engorged they weren't that big! ...i want bitty!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Black armband out for the potential loss of Betty's boobies:crying:
> 
> I'm starting a petition....Keep Betty's boobies! If enough folk agree i WILL start a thread......


start a thread:thumb: :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## Rudedog

Couple of back shots before and after juice

Just started training










1 year and cycle later


----------



## spiderpants

me before i got juiced. (if the link works) only started at the age of 36 with gear


----------



## Guest

I aint got a start pic knocking about, went from 9ish-15ish stone in 2.5 years though


----------



## JUICERWALES

God said:


> Well I haven't done any gear yet but these are the changes I've made over the last couple of years. A few stone added. Some incredible transformations on here. Real inspiration.


well done mate, no gear aswell you say!

very well done indeed!


----------



## Tommy10

.....2007 to 2009....2 years....2 cycles....2 stone....13st-15st

pic1...13st....skinny natty

did 3 cycles in 2 years gained 2 st...2xd-bol 1 test cycle


----------



## DNC

God said:


> Well I haven't done any gear yet but these are the changes I've made over the last couple of years. A few stone added. Some incredible transformations on here. Real inspiration.


Looking good there mate:thumb: Great gains naturally.


----------



## ElfinTan

weeman said:


> FFS Tan your carrying more muscle than me you fker!!!
> 
> What a fkn difference!!!


You say the sweetest thangs x let's hope its enough to kick butt x


----------



## Linny

ElfinTan said:


> You say the sweetest thangs x let's hope its enough to kick butt x


The difference is outstanding Tan. That back pic still leaves me speechless!! :thumbup1: x


----------



## Team1

Mrs Weeman said:


> You have awesome areola's for a guy!!!
> 
> When was that pic taken Rab? Just now?


That was a few years ago you swine!!!! about the same time as my other pic the page back

See what i mean Weeman!!!!!!! Its not just me!!!!


----------



## weeman

bulkaholic said:


> OK have done this one to death really but will grab the opportunity:lol:
> 
> First pic was about a 18 months before the second I think
> 
> Ran about 7 weeks cycle after some pro hormones


i remember following your transformation,again another one of the most inspirational:thumb: wish i had same shape quads as you!



God said:


> Well I haven't done any gear yet but these are the changes I've made over the last couple of years. A few stone added. Some incredible transformations on here. Real inspiration.


excellent mate,especially for natty scum:laugh:



Pelayo said:


> .....2007 to 2009....2 years....2 cycles....2 stone....13st-15st
> 
> pic1...13st....skinny natty
> 
> did 3 cycles in 2 years gained 2 st...2xd-bol 1 test cycle


told you we would get meat on your bones big fella



Team1 said:


> That was a few years ago you swine!!!! about the same time as my other pic the page back
> 
> See what i mean Weeman!!!!!!! Its not just me!!!!


i got a more recent 'dead of night top of in the rain' pic of you if you want me to post that up? :whistling:


----------



## ElfinTan

Linny said:


> The difference is outstanding Tan. That back pic still leaves me speechless!! :thumbup1: x


You lost for words?????? Now i don't believe that for a second :whistling:

Cheers Mukka xxx Even I can see a difference.....fcking should with 2 stone hahahahaha


----------



## Wee G1436114539

No juice involved here but this is from May 12th to December 24th (7 months) when I stopped trying to be strong and decided to get lean instead....


----------



## Van

Bradz said:


> Meeeeeeee:


That is insane, not that you need me to say well done... im sure you know it! :thumb: REPS


----------



## Tinytom

I dont think Ive got any from before I started using as that was about 2002 and would be hidden away under the patio long forgotton.

I was 12 stone when I started and Im now 14.5 stone so not massive amounts of weight but all in the right places I think.

I'll try and dig some out tonight, I was always athletically built though from my Jiu Jitsu years.


----------



## RACK

First one is from 2005 before I really got into training. Round about 18st there.

Never been ripped but pretty trim, mainly cycled prop/tren ace.

2nd pic is from my holiday in 2007, weight 13st 10lb

3rd and 4th pics are from this years hol, weight 14st 10lb


----------



## Cheese

Tinytom said:


> I dont think Ive got any from before I started using as that was about 2002 and would be hidden away under the patio long forgotton.
> 
> I was 12 stone when I started and Im now 14.5 stone so not massive amounts of weight but all in the right places I think.
> 
> I'll try and dig some out tonight, I was always athletically built though from my Jiu Jitsu years.


Doesn't sound mega impressive how you've worded it.

Considering your only 3'6" thats a massive ammount of weight!


----------



## Team1

weeman said:


> i got a more recent 'dead of night top of in the rain' pic of you if you want me to post that up? :whistling:


Mmm dunno if that pic should see the light of day mate after having been 24h on the go it wont be too flattering i dont think lol. Send me it over though

FOund a comarison of sorts










More recent on first course



















Half way there :beer: a lot being thanks to help from you two ****'s


----------



## Linny

ElfinTan said:


> You lost for words?????? Now i don't believe that for a second :whistling:
> 
> Cheers Mukka xxx Even I can see a difference.....fcking should with 2 stone hahahahaha


What are you trying to say :cool2: 

It's a good 2st though you look fckin mahoosive!


----------



## SALKev

Cheese said:


> Doesn't sound mega impressive how you've worded it.
> 
> Considering your only 3'6" thats a massive ammount of weight!


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Andrikos

Wee G said:


> No juice involved here but this is from May 12th to December 24th (7 months) when I stopped trying to be strong and decided to get lean instead....


Very impressive !


----------



## wilybean

Be gentle... 2 yrs 2 courses... A few sunbeds


----------



## Team1

Jebus WilyBean that amazing!

Loks of outstanding transformations here. Very inspiring to see what possible when you know that there is no shortcut around hard consistant work to that ^^ kind of transofrmation


----------



## twin40s

all excellent massive changes real inspiration


----------



## Footsoldier

well thought id put my progrees up before i stopped training i done one cycle here was the results, think i gained around 30+ lbs and feel i reacted well to a very small dose of 400mg test/week for 10 weeks

before cycle




























after cycle and pct


----------



## steve_barrow

Theres some absolutely huge changes in such a short time on some of these, very inspirational.


----------



## JB74

looking at all the before and after photos i think all we need to do is shave our chests lmao


----------



## Footsoldier

parmos said:


> looking at all the before and after photos i think all we need to do is shave our chests lmao


lmao i had no choice but to shave mine i was like a gorrilla in week 6 of my cycle lol


----------



## Guest

Bradz said:


> Meeeeeeee:


Unbelievable! If it wasn't for the tattoo's i'd of thought you was lying tbh :lol: That is absolutely amazing progress. Reps! :thumb:

Less thn 3 years, are you serious?


----------



## iwannagetbig

gear speeds up progress =D

LOVE GEAR


----------



## Van

the 1st pictures are when i was on holiday june2008 and had been training 1 month (10 stone) now 16 stone pics taken last week.

20 months training

check out the old hair :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Van

God said:


> Nice changes. Can see you've put in a lot of work.


Cheers God (kills me everytime i have to call you that:lol: ha-ha)

By work i assume you mean gear and food :whistling: nah cheers! one tries ones best n all that :thumbup1:


----------



## gerardflanagan

Weeman, no **** but your face looks a lot better (possibly younger, or at least healthier) in the last pic than the first!


----------



## sizar

Van said:


> Cheers God (kills me everytime i have to call you that:lol: ha-ha)
> 
> By work i assume you mean gear and food :whistling: nah cheers! one tries ones best n all that :thumbup1:


nice changes how many cycle in 2 years ? 6 stone thats alot of weight to put on into 2 years well done mate


----------



## Van

God said:


> Well training and food mainly. Gear obviously helped but doesn't require much "work". Clearly you've done something right to put on so much in 2 years. If it was just the gear then I better get started lol.


Thanks mate its motivating to hear that, I think its a combo of all 3 tbh

>i eat **** loads more than what people sujest you should

>I take more gear than people sujest you should

the two above are not the healthiest and i have taken that into consideration. depends on ur attitude to risk i guess :thumbup1:



sizar said:


> nice changes how many cycle in 2 years ? 6 stone thats alot of weight to put on into 2 years well done mate


Cheers Sizar,

x1 4 week cycle of Trenbomb (prohormone)

x1 2 week cyle tren bomb (had to stop due to lactating nipple :crying: )

I do NOT recomend taking PH especially trenbomb! :cursing:

x1 8 week cyle Test 250ml

Current

Blast: Test E 1500mg Tren A 500mg

Cruise Test E 300mg

Blast: Test E 1600mg Tren E 500mg < im 2 weeks into this blast:clap:

like i said maybe quite unorthadox with such very high doses but is something ive taken into consideration, already have child etc i accept worst case of staying on trt from such a young age etc.


----------



## sizar

1.5g of test damn boi .. how comes so heavy .. i'm on 500mg test and 250mg masteron .. i have put on around 16LB on my 5th weeks now .. i love the feelinggg i might want to stay on cruise and blast .. how long do you cruise for ? is my 1st cycle i'm not sure if i should cruise and blast i think i should do pct and rest then do another cycle but how long after pct do i need to take off .. i know ppl will say to be safe take the 12 weeks lengh of cycle and 4 weeks of pct that means 16 weeks in total but that seems way too long lol but at the same time i want to be sensible so i'm not sure haven't decided it yet


----------



## pastanchicken

Quite a jump from the 250 to 1500 there Van!!


----------



## DB

Van how long are your blast cruises?


----------



## Van

pastanchicken said:


> Quite a jump from the 250 to 1500 there Van!!


Its actually more compicated than that but i didnt eloborate (due to time) as im at work i tapered up doses as 250 on 1st course ended up doing 500 half way through and same on second tapered from 1g to 1.5 i was just experimenting to see how i felt on different doses.

(not particalrly logical or a defined science :lol: )



DB said:


> Van how long are your blast cruises?


i just stopped when i stopped gaining well which was like 8-9 weeks then cruised for 7 and im 2nd week in today on 2nd blast.

why do you ask DB?


----------



## hackskii

Man that sounds like alot of gear to me.


----------



## Van

hackskii said:


> Man that sounds like alot of gear to me.


I know, like i said people may not agree..but i have took into account risks etc

Just being Honest... :innocent:


----------



## tjwilkie

how have you found your body reacting to a gram and a half compared to a 500mg of test


----------



## pastanchicken

Van said:


> I know, like i said people may not agree..but i have took into account risks etc
> 
> Just being Honest... :innocent:


Fair do's mate.

Where do you go from here though?

Was there a noticeble difference between jumps?


----------



## Van

Well for me my 1st lower dose cycle i didnt really see any great gains or feel any different where as soon as i whent 1g + i seen changes in body compostion (tren will play a role in this) but also feeling the horn like i know in my head im on gear... im much more confident not aggressive etc

i havnt had any problems so far but i also take a lot of vits and minerals etc to try and keep lipids and general health within reasonable levels.

Where do i go from here? well after this blast cruise is finished il take a good while off to fully recover then repeat.


----------



## pastanchicken

Cheers for explaining mate


----------



## TaintedSoul

Alright let me post some pics.

These are before I went back on the gear. Had been training on and off since May 2002. Would have long breaks in between trying to get back into things. But this was the start of getting back into and leading to where I am now.

Pics in black jocks is Jan 2006

Pics in White pants is June 2006 Weighing 91kg's +-


----------



## TaintedSoul

These were taken 23 October 2009. Weighing 113kg's I think?

Leaned a fair bit since then so might post again end of March.

Started steroids again October 2006, probably done 5 courses since then I think?


----------



## weeman

Van said:


> the 1st pictures are when i was on holiday june2008 and had been training 1 month (10 stone) now 16 stone pics taken last week.
> 
> 20 months training
> 
> check out the old hair :lol: :lol: :lol:


big differance there mate,fkn loving the jesus hair in the early pics :lol: huge gains bud,also admiring the honest answers towards cycles 

Will pm you back eventually mate,havent forgotten 



gerardflanagan said:


> Weeman, no **** but your face looks a lot better (possibly younger, or at least healthier) in the last pic than the first!


lol 'no ****' :lol:

I lost about 10 years when i decided to finally get my finger out and stop being a flubster,next thing i did was get my eyebrows waxed and all of a sudden people started saying i was babyfaced lolol

Lol when i was wondering about backstage to collect my medal at the NABBA Britain last year the staff asked me if it was the juniors i was in,i'm nearly 35!!!! :lol:


----------



## weeman

TaintedSoul said:


> Alright let me post some pics.
> 
> These are before I went back on the gear. Had been training on and off since May 2002. Would have long breaks in between trying to get back into things. But this was the start of getting back into and leading to where I am now.
> 
> Pics in black jocks is Jan 2006
> 
> Pics in White pants is June 2006 Weighing 91kg's +-





TaintedSoul said:


> These were taken 23 October 2009. Leaned a fair bit since then so might post again end of March.
> 
> Started steroids again October 2006, probably done 5 courses since then I think?


fkn hell mate thats dramatic:thumbup1:


----------



## TaintedSoul

weeman said:


> fkn hell mate thats dramatic:thumbup1:


Cheers mate... loads more to come in the near future!! :thumbup1:

Looking back at these pics does make me realise I've come a long way and spur me on some more!!


----------



## DEJ

TaintedSoul said:


> These were taken 23 October 2009. Weighing 113kg's I think?
> 
> Leaned a fair bit since then so might post again end of March.
> 
> Started steroids again October 2006, probably done 5 courses since then I think?


Love the lat spread pic (already commented on album lol) thick and chunky as hell


----------



## sizar

tainted you got crazy traps .. can i have abit of it lol


----------



## hackskii

Wow tainted, you are pretty huge.


----------



## sizar

hi i'm uploading these pics .. no juice used there .. just diet and training .. i'm on my 1st cylce now to get bigger but clean way .. not like my old days . . .


----------



## round 2

sizar said:


> hi i'm uploading these pics .. no juice used there .. just diet and training .. i'm on my 1st cylce now to get bigger but clean way .. not like my old days . . .


bruce lee on steroids.god help us. :thumbup1:


----------



## ryoken

TaintedSoul said:


> These were taken 23 October 2009. Weighing 113kg's I think?
> 
> Leaned a fair bit since then so might post again end of March.
> 
> Started steroids again October 2006, probably done 5 courses since then I think?


Blimey TS that is some major difference:thumb:


----------



## TaintedSoul

weeman said:


> Ok my usual posted a million times before and after pics lol
> 
> Fat me 2004
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2006


Was just showing the misses this thread and came acrosst your pics again. I recall when you first posted these, incredible result mate!!

I need to get leaner!!


----------



## TaintedSoul

DEJ said:


> Love the lat spread pic (already commented on album lol) thick and chunky as hell





sizar said:


> tainted you got crazy traps .. can i have abit of it lol





ryoken said:


> Blimey TS that is some major difference:thumb:





hackskii said:


> Wow tainted, you are pretty huge.


Cheers guys.

My traps do respond well, people in the gym often comment when they pumped. Wish my chest would respond like they do!!

Some good pics in this thread. :thumb:


----------



## Nutz01

sizar said:


> hi i'm uploading these pics .. no juice used there .. just diet and training .. i'm on my 1st cylce now to get bigger but clean way .. not like my old days . . .


Massive transformation mate

Early days for me but hope i get like results


----------



## sizar

Nutz01 said:


> Massive transformation mate
> 
> Early days for me but hope i get like results


thanks mate good luck :thumb:


----------



## TaintedSoul

sizar said:


> hi i'm uploading these pics .. no juice used there .. just diet and training .. i'm on my 1st cylce now to get bigger but clean way .. not like my old days . . .


Awesome transformation from holding up the booze bottle to the last pic with the abs in full glory. Excellent work.

And hopefully you not drinking that Jack Daniels sh!t anymore!!! :lol:


----------



## sizar

TaintedSoul said:


> Awesome transformation from holding up the booze bottle to the last pic with the abs in full glory. Excellent work.
> 
> And hopefully you not drinking that Jack Daniels sh!t anymore!!! :lol:


thanks mate .. no i haven't touch alchy in 2 years fully clean .. eat clean and everything i have changed my life honestly .. just started my 1st cycle of test trying to add some mass  maybe if i'm lucky in 20 years i be some where near your shape .. lol :thumb:


----------



## Robmgti

Just came across this, dont normally post on the board but was thinking about this recently.

1) Me when i first started training on Holiday in Magaluf (3 years ago)

View attachment 36613


2) After a 2 month cut to get my BF% down (9 months ago) - had done a couple of cycles before and felt even though i had gained size and strength i felt abit fat!

View attachment 36614


3) How i am tonight - not touched gear in 5 months and finally finding a nice balance between how big i want to be and body fat! Apologies for unshaven hobo look, redecorating house - mad weekend!

View attachment 36615


Nowhere near some of the crazy differences on other peoples photos but i feel happy and never done any Test heavy courses yet!

Good thread 

Rob


----------



## Nutz01

Just started juicing today!

Not proud of my pic at the moment but i will post a before and after shot in ermmm!

10 weeks :whistling:


----------



## BigDom86

some good transformations here. ill get some pics up after a few cycles so can see the difference betfore and after.


----------



## Littleluke

I have posted pics before but they have dissapeared. Since splitting with my ex I can't get hold of my oldest pic but have one before I started my cycle.

This was me at 19 then me at 21 then most recently 22. I tore my bicep last feb and the most recent is in december.


----------



## BigDom86

is that 1st pic before gear use? if so well done


----------



## DB

Littleluke said:


> I have posted pics before but they have dissapeared. Since splitting with my ex I can't get hold of my oldest pic but have one before I started my cycle.
> 
> This was me at 19 then me at 21 then most recently 22. I tore my bicep last feb and the most recent is in december.


Where are the after pics dude?


----------



## Littleluke

DB said:


> Where are the after pics dude?


you pr!ck haha.

Here is the pre-gear pic.


----------



## Linny

TaintedSoul said:


> Alright let me post some pics.
> 
> These are before I went back on the gear. Had been training on and off since May 2002. Would have long breaks in between trying to get back into things. But this was the start of getting back into and leading to where I am now.
> 
> Pics in black jocks is Jan 2006
> 
> Pics in White pants is June 2006 Weighing 91kg's +-





TaintedSoul said:


> These were taken 23 October 2009. Weighing 113kg's I think?
> 
> Leaned a fair bit since then so might post again end of March.
> 
> Started steroids again October 2006, probably done 5 courses since then I think?


Awesome progress, dramatic change in-deedy :thumbup1:


----------



## hackskii

Littleluke said:


> you pr!ck haha.
> 
> Here is the pre-gear pic.


Hey bro, are there any strait guys in that photo? :lol:


----------



## Jimmy1

the two with long hair look straight...but they arent guys


----------



## Nutz01

Moloney said:


> i would love to do a cycle but im 18 =( probably a very bad decision hey! il diet and train hard for 3 years then do a cycle me thinks! ideas?


Wise move mate.

I chose the darkside before I was ready but I aint getting any younger so im after fast hard gains, but you have many years of training ahead of you.

Train hard eat for England and when you stop getting bigger it may be time to consider a basic cycle but as you rightly said. Not yet!

Good luck mate.


----------



## All4n

Before and after. First pic been training off/on for about 10 months but no consideration for diet besides eating a bit healthier and training was absolute ****. But i was actually smaller/more skinny than that just don't have any pics to hand. So it is a true before gear/after gear picture rather than before training/after gear pic. Bulked up and cut naturally for a few years then started.

Amazing what a tan can do :laugh:


----------



## Lou

MMmmm...these have already been posted elsewhere

Venice, Italy September 2007 and Leamington Spa UKBBF West Midlands qualifier September 2009


----------



## sizar

Lou said:


> MMmmm...these have already been posted elsewhere
> 
> Venice, Italy September 2007 and Leamington Spa UKBBF West Midlands qualifier September 2009


2 years of training .. good nutrition and gear ? and that's the result ? OMG amazing.. well done. :thumb:


----------



## shauno

bump this. great thread.


----------



## dazc

heres me before i started training, then a montage of me cutting for a show last year





couple of others, messed up the water manipulation for the show and was smooth, but this was me before carb up





showday, carb up didnt work, and i didnt dry out over night, hardly ****ed at all, so was looking smooth and flat :-(


----------



## GHS

You look good mate.

No need to put yourself down.

Its all experience and next time you will know how your body reacts to the carb up.


----------



## dazc

GHS said:


> You look good mate.
> 
> No need to put yourself down.
> 
> Its all experience and next time you will know how your body reacts to the carb up.


yeah, but its that thing of all that hard work, and on the day didnt look anywhere near as good as i could have!

i was set on not using diuretics, so didnt, and i payed the price. possible to do it without of course, but alot less guaranteed


----------



## dazc

some serious progress there goose!


----------



## mal

dazc said:


> yeah, but its that thing of all that hard work, and on the day didnt look anywhere near as good as i could have!
> 
> i was set on not using diuretics, so didnt, and i payed the price. possible to do it without of course, but alot less guaranteed


 what did you do, say from 5 days out?


----------



## bkoz

And i think this is good to see some people who fkuc there builds up with gear..I.E good build before aas then fat and bloat after aas...I cant get any as mine are all printed photo,s...


----------



## Goose

bkoz said:


> And i think this is good to see some people who fkuc there builds up with gear..I.E good build before aas then fat and bloat after aas...I cant get any as mine are all printed photo,s...


What ya trying to say ! :lol:

Have to agree though, im struggling to get the fat off now im off gear and just feel pooooo.. when trainng im fine as i feel very anabolic and get great pumps, its when im not training i feel ****e


----------



## Goose

dazc said:


> some serious progress there goose!


Thanks pal, but nowhere near where I want to be right now. :cursing:


----------



## freeline

goose looks well. not sure on the ghey camera pout 3rd pic mind.


----------



## dazc

mal said:


> what did you do, say from 5 days out?


water increased i litre every day to 6 litres the day before (stopped at 5pm) vit c increased every day up to 6g day before. half bottle of white wine the night before and black coffee, tiny sips of water.

carb up was potato for the first two days after a depletion workout and a couple of bananas, and would have been on the third, but i was losing alot of weigh during the carb up and very very flat with no vascularity at all, so we took the decision to risk changing carb up to simple carbs.

it didnt work lol


----------



## dazc

Goose said:


> Thanks pal, but nowhere near where I want to be right now. :cursing:


 me neither, i have my arm in pot after tearing my bicep off the bone :-(

no shows this year


----------



## Goose

freeline said:


> goose looks well. not sure on the ghey camera pout 3rd pic mind.


 :lol: I dont know what came over me! :bounce:


----------



## Goose

dazc said:


> me neither, i have my arm in pot after tearing my bicep off the bone :-(
> 
> no shows this year


Ouch! sorry to hear that pal  You will come back bigger and better next year.. use your time to utilise the carb up and find different methods so you are ready :innocent:


----------



## freeline

dazc said:


> me neither, i have my arm in pot after tearing my bicep off the bone :-(
> 
> no shows this year


either way dude you looked:thumbup1:


----------



## mal

dazc said:


> water increased i litre every day to 6 litres the day before (stopped at 5pm) vit c increased every day up to 6g day before. half bottle of white wine the night before and black coffee, tiny sips of water.
> 
> carb up was potato for the first two days after a depletion workout and a couple of bananas, and would have been on the third, but i was losing alot of weigh during the carb up and very very flat with no vascularity at all, so we took the decision to risk changing carb up to simple carbs.
> 
> it didnt work lol


 i remember 6 days out 20grms carbs morning. no training! 10-12 liters of water a day,evian.day before show 1 baked potato every hour to 11 night before.do not stop drinking water!carry on show day baked pots,dont ever stray from the plan!keep drinking water back stage,you can eat a bit off crap after pre judge.i never used duretics they are hit and miss,can fuk you up if you dont know how to use them.


----------



## stevo99

dazc said:


> me neither, i have my arm in pot after tearing my bicep off the bone :-(
> 
> no shows this year


how long dod you show cut take to get so ripped mate?


----------



## blackbeef

Thanks to everyone who posted pics up on this thread, really helps to see others push themselfs to the limit for the body they want.Keep up the good work people!


----------



## dazc

stevo99 said:


> how long dod you show cut take to get so ripped mate?


diet was 16 weeks mate


----------



## willsey4

Thought I would add my pics, been on here before somewhere.

First is me before training.

Second is last year sometime.

Currently on show prep diet so will add some more to this when i get new pics done.

Weight difference as far as I remember is around 13 stone to 20 stone. This is after 3 * 10 week cycles.


----------



## sizar

willsey4 said:
 

> Thought I would add my pics, been on here before somewhere.
> 
> First is me before training.
> 
> Second is last year sometime.
> 
> Currently on show prep diet so will add some more to this when i get new pics done.
> 
> Weight difference as far as I remember is around 13 stone to 20 stone. This is after 3 * 10 week cycles.


7 stone in 3 cycle nice one :thumb:


----------



## mal

wow that good gains,keep doing what your doing:thumb:


----------



## willsey4

sizar said:


> 7 stone in 3 cycle nice one :thumb:


I think I got to 16 or 17 stone naturally then did the cycles.


----------



## colt24

willsey4 said:


> Thought I would add my pics, been on here before somewhere.
> 
> First is me before training.
> 
> Second is last year sometime.
> 
> Currently on show prep diet so will add some more to this when i get new pics done.
> 
> Weight difference as far as I remember is around 13 stone to 20 stone. This is after 3 * 10 week cycles.


looking good bud!


----------



## GHS

Good transformation Willsey mate.

Hope the prep is going well


----------



## willsey4

mal said:


> wow that good gains,keep doing what your doing:thumb:


Cheers mate



colt24 said:


> looking good bud!


Cheers, long way to go though



GHS said:


> Good transformation Willsey mate.
> 
> Hope the prep is going well


All good thanks. Slightly behind but will catch up. Under 20 stone now.

Will get some pics up soon to this thread once i have lost a bit more weight


----------



## colt24

Have you got any pictures of your self Willsey right before you started gear?


----------



## stevo99

dazc said:


> diet was 16 weeks mate


awesome results, what about the cardio, what did you do and was it am or PWO or other??


----------



## willsey4

colt24 said:


> Have you got any pictures of your self Willsey right before you started gear?


Not right before. I got some from around 2003 but not any that show what size etc I was like.

Im hunting through facebook as we speak!


----------



## colt24

It's interesting to see, for example Goose really didn't look that great in first picture, almost as if he didn't even touch weight's  , but look's pretty darn good after such a short period of time.


----------



## BillC

colt24 said:


> It's interesting to see, for example Goose really didn't look that great in first picture, almost as if he didn't even touch weight's  , but look's pretty darn good after such a short period of time.


Ouch, a bit rude :lol: And if he'd posted pics up before juicing, the pc brigade would have given him sh!t "you're not ready, head over to the diet section "etc.


----------



## colt24

Ha! it was abit rude, though the transformation he under took was very good.


----------



## dazc

stevo99 said:


> awesome results, what about the cardio, what did you do and was it am or PWO or other??


was 45 minutes pwo, 4 times a week, 1 evening session, and a morning session at a weekend.

also worth adding that i didnt use any fat burners, GH, or stims, only thing i used was a bit of test to hold muscle untill a few weeks out


----------



## bigjonny

weeman said:


> Ok my usual posted a million times before and after pics lol
> 
> Fat me 2004
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2006
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2008


 mate that is ****ing awesome that is :thumbup1:


----------



## Bettyboo

Thought i would update as I have gone over to dark side as it were, not roids but with help lol

Pics will be of month when first started training 09, 1 year on and now.. hmm


----------



## Críostóir

Bettyboo said:


> Thought i would update as I have gone over to dark side as it were, *not roids but with help* lol
> 
> Pics will be of month when first started training 09, 1 year on and now.. hmm


a wat... be specific


----------



## Bettyboo

Callofthewild said:


> a wat... be specific


Just a few "fat burners":whistling:


----------



## Críostóir

ah sure dont we all :lol:


----------



## Brolickant

whats up guy, i am new to this forum so this is my first post.

i have been lifting for six years. i havnt been serious about dieting untill recently.

this is me at 16










17










20 (juicing)


----------



## coco

heres mine lol

can you tell before and afters lol??


----------



## sizar

WoW


----------



## Virgo83

edited


----------



## WRT

cale420420 said:


> hey all im new to this blog so i though i would post some before and after photo
> 
> ****************edit**************
> 
> i have been using the supplement called ********** for about 4 weeks now and i can say i can really see a big difference i got a free sample from ***************and been hooked ever sence


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wee G1436114539

willsey4 said:


> Thought I would add my pics, been on here before somewhere.
> 
> First is me before training.
> 
> Second is last year sometime.
> 
> Currently on show prep diet so will add some more to this when i get new pics done.
> 
> Weight difference as far as I remember is around 13 stone to 20 stone. This is after 3 * 10 week cycles.


Hey willsey,

Nice gains mate. I wonder what the "you can't gain 2 stone of muscle in a year" brigade make of that? By their reckoning you must have gained 5 stone of fat....lmao. Oh well - just goes to show what can be done if you just get on with it. Great job, would never have guessed from your avi that you had done that in under 2 years.


----------



## WWR

coco... that is staggering.


----------



## willsey4

Wee G said:


> Hey willsey,
> 
> Nice gains mate. I wonder what the "you can't gain 2 stone of muscle in a year" brigade make of that? By their reckoning you must have gained 5 stone of fat....lmao. Oh well - just goes to show what can be done if you just get on with it. Great job, would never have guessed from your avi that you had done that in under 2 years.


Cheers mate. I think I got to around 18 stone gear free with a crap diet and on off training. Then the last 2 stone plus was with the help of gear.


----------



## AWG

great thread idea, not seen this on any other boards,heres my contribution

*August 2007-Training for 2 Months-10st11lbs*










*August 2009-End of Diet for the Muscle Talk Shape Up, came 2nd and 1st Natural-12st8lbs*










*March 2010-End of my 10 week Test-C Cycle-15st2lbs*


----------



## MillionG

Huge gains between august and march there pal. Nice work.


----------



## Nathrakh

1st 2004, 2nd 2009, 3rd yesterday.


----------



## AWG

cheers man



MillionG said:


> Huge gains between august and march there pal. Nice work.


----------



## scobielad

Nathrakh you are definately my role model at the minute. Your lean cut is awesome and looks like you have just a good ability at bulking as well. Great transformation in the time you have had, think you will be a great contender for some shows in the near future. How many times have you competed before?


----------



## Nathrakh

scobielad said:


> Nathrakh you are definately my role model at the minute. Your lean cut is awesome and looks like you have just a good ability at bulking as well. Great transformation in the time you have had, think you will be a great contender for some shows in the near future. How many times have you competed before?


Thanks mate - never competed yet.


----------



## zelobinksy

¬¬ god i feel tiny. lol

Some pretty AWESOME before/after


----------



## scobielad

Nathrakh you would wipe the floor, get in some comps man.


----------



## chump1976

before and after


----------



## Tommy10

chump1976 said:


> before and after


awesome:thumb:...whats the time difference?


----------



## chump1976

bowt 14mnths m8


----------



## vanz

should i take hcg after a course of sterioids


----------



## bizzlewood

scobielad said:


> Nathrakh you would wipe the floor, get in some comps man.


i agree


----------



## willsey4

vanz said:


> should i take hcg after a course of sterioids


Wrong place to post this.

Start a new thread


----------



## steve_barrow

I am just about to start my first course, so no after pics. But here is a before  Been training 18 months totally natural, and had a skinny frame with a fat gut before I started!


----------



## Bri

steve_barrow said:


> I am just about to start my first course, so no after pics. But here is a before  Been training 18 months totally natural, and had a skinny frame with a fat gut before I started!


Made some good progress mate, will look forward to seeing how you look after your course!


----------



## Geo

Here's pics from me.  2006 > 2008


----------



## pastanchicken

Some good progress there Geo!! :thumbup1:


----------



## Geo

pastanchicken said:


> Some good progress there Geo!! :thumbup1:


cheers bud, more to come this year.


----------



## Suprakill4

Geo said:


> Here's pics from me.  2006 > 2008


Fat knacker!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## weeman

Got my sister to scan in some old pics of me from years ago so thought i'd post them up to be more relevant than using before and afters using my contest pics as took a fresh off season pic this morning 

first pic is me at about 18,training for a cpl years by that point,basically no clue and about 180lbs lol

second pic is me this morning,35 now and 236lbs today.

Not much difference :lol:


----------



## Tommy10

weeman said:


> Got my sister to scan in some old pics of me from years ago so thought i'd post them up to be more relevant than using before and afters using my contest pics as took a fresh off season pic this morning
> 
> first pic is me at about 18,training for a cpl years by that point,basically no clue and about 180lbs lol
> 
> second pic is me this morning,35 now and 236lbs today.
> 
> Not much difference :lol:


 :thumb: ....awesome Bri


----------



## bizzlewood

weeman said:


> Got my sister to scan in some old pics of me from years ago so thought i'd post them up to be more relevant than using before and afters using my contest pics as took a fresh off season pic this morning
> 
> first pic is me at about 18,training for a cpl years by that point,basically no clue and about 180lbs lol
> 
> second pic is me this morning,35 now and 236lbs today.
> 
> Not much difference :lol:


massive change, good job mate


----------



## weeman

Pelayo said:


> :thumb: ....awesome Bri





bizzlewood said:


> massive change, good job mate


cheers guys


----------



## G-man99

2 Years between pics


----------



## bizzlewood

everytime i jump into this thread i keep thinking

biz you need to get involved


----------



## Tommy10

G-man99 said:


> 2 Years between pics


yea baby:thumb:


----------



## weeman

G-man99 said:


> 2 Years between pics


nice gains there mate


----------



## G-man99

Cheers guys :thumb:


----------



## leonface

G-man99 said:


> 2 Years between pics


good work!


----------



## poshbird

I love looking at this thread makes me feel motivated to meet my own goals:thumb: :thumb:


----------



## kgb

bizzlewood said:


> everytime i jump into this thread i keep thinking
> 
> biz you need to get involved


Same here


----------



## bizzlewood

kgb said:


> Same here


I will one day though, who knows when


----------



## Paul_k2

Very nice G-man99, you've packed on some good quality size in the last two years. I'll get mine up soon, just have to teach the missus how to use a camera :lol:


----------



## Tommy10

weee updated fae me

added another 6lb..up to 15'5:bounce:


----------



## Bonzer

Ok guys i've never juiced but thought it would stil be nice to put in my gains, as afterall i have worked as hard as anyone to get them.

BEFORE










AFTER


----------



## Big Dawg

Fcuk it, I'll go then:

Before:










After:










But I've since quit training...


----------



## WRT

AlasTTTair said:


> Fcuk it, I'll go then:
> 
> Before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I've since quit training...


Massive change there mate, you've quit training again?


----------



## sizar

AlasTTTair said:


> Fcuk it, I'll go then:
> 
> Before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I've since quit training...


bloody hell .. well done to you .. those legs damn dude lol beast :thumb:


----------



## cellmore

AlasTTTair said:


> Fcuk it, I'll go then:
> 
> Before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I've since quit training...


what a ledgend mate ! why have you quit then ?


----------



## mick_the_brick

Where's your hair gone?


----------



## BigDom86

why did you quit training if it was going that well?


----------



## Big Kris

Wee G said:


> No juice involved here but this is from May 12th to December 24th (7 months) when I stopped trying to be strong and decided to get lean instead....


I do have to say in the third picture at the top right, that is an amazing beard! where can i get one :bounce:


----------



## Big Dawg

Haha cheers guys 



BigDom86 said:


> why did you quit training if it was going that well?


Was just getting too much of an obsession dude. Plus I looked quite intimidating lol which at first I thought was what I wanted but I actually didn't. I'll probs get back into it at some point but don't want to be a bber any more; just want a more athletic look I think


----------



## Guest

AlasTTTair said:


> Haha cheers guys
> 
> Was just getting too much of an obsession dude. Plus I looked quite intimidating lol which at first I thought was what I wanted but I actually didn't. I'll probs get back into it at some point but don't want to be a bber any more; just want a more athletic look I think


i gave up on bb style training a while ago now. just do whatever i feel like when i get there, and my physique has responded better this way.

i know how what you mean about obsession, id be more worried about eating and training than anything else, then one day just thought fvck it im just going to eat and train normally


----------



## Big Dawg

1russ100 said:


> i gave up on bb style training a while ago now. just do whatever i feel like when i get there, and my physique has responded better this way.
> 
> i know how what you mean about obsession, id be more worried about eating and training than anything else, then one day just thought fvck it im just going to eat and train normally


I was just very all-or-nothing about it mate, so focussed 100% on that and other things in my life suffered. Will probs get back into it again some time but with a much more relaxed approach. I originally wanted to compete but I know it wouldn't be doable in my current situation so it's not for me right now


----------



## Guest

AlasTTTair said:


> I was just very all-or-nothing about it mate, so focussed 100% on that and other things in my life suffered. Will probs get back into it again some time but with a much more relaxed approach. I originally wanted to compete but I know it wouldn't be doable in my current situation so it's not for me right now


exactly the same as me. i take my training seriously now but its more about being healthy and maintaining a half decent look. i always think about competeing but if im honest, like you, my life is to hectic to fit that in aswell. im not prepared to sacrifice my whole life for a trophy these days. i did that when i swam when i was 20


----------



## Big Kris

Here is me when I had been training for about a year in 2006/2007



I have had a couple of courses over the years but not really done it properly e.g. not eating properly, no PCT after each course

This pic was taken in November last year



After seeing this thread yesterday took this one last night



I have found this site invaluable since I started having a look around, now I have proper diet and follow all the information I find on the site I have started looking in better shape

Any feed back will be appreciated good or bad

Cheers :laugh:


----------



## G-man99

Looking good mate :thumb:


----------



## Big Kris

G-man99 said:


> Looking good mate :thumb:


Cheers mucker, its hard work trying to eat the same stuff every day to get better and better in shape

But is all worth it for the summer :beer:


----------



## G-man99

If it was easy mate then everybody would be walking around looking awesome 

My pics are on the previous page


----------



## chris27

Big Kris said:


> Here is me when I had been training for about a year in 2006/2007
> 
> View attachment 40249
> 
> 
> I have had a couple of courses over the years but not really done it properly e.g. not eating properly, no PCT after each course
> 
> This pic was taken in November last year
> 
> View attachment 40250
> 
> 
> After seeing this thread yesterday took this one last night
> 
> View attachment 40251
> 
> 
> I have found this site invaluable since I started having a look around, now I have proper diet and follow all the information I find on the site I have started looking in better shape
> 
> Any feed back will be appreciated good or bad
> 
> Cheers :laugh:


nice change mate well done:thumbup1:


----------



## Big Kris

G-man99 said:


> If it was easy mate then everybody would be walking around looking awesome
> 
> My pics are on the previous page


I know I know haha :lol:



chris27 said:


> nice change mate well done:thumbup1:


Cheers thanks for the feed back :beer:


----------



## Andrikos

Just a personal observation - this thread is maybe a bit misleading in its' title - imo the differences seen in most - not all- of the pictures can be attributed to diet and better training , steroids and other stuff certainly are there too but it's my impression that people will generally neglect nutrition and start dieting just before starting a course of AAS ,so a big part of the changes are largely diet induced imo. Just an observation for those that think steroids can do all that by their own.


----------



## Earl-Hickey

Bonzer said:


> Ok guys i've never juiced but thought it would stil be nice to put in my gains, as afterall i have worked as hard as anyone to get them.
> 
> BEFORE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AFTER


Better gains than most of the juicers.


----------



## littlesimon

Andrikos said:


> Just a personal observation - this thread is maybe a bit misleading in its' title - imo the differences seen in most - not all- of the pictures can be attributed to diet and better training , steroids and other stuff certainly are there too but it's my impression that people will generally neglect nutrition and start dieting just before starting a course of AAS ,so a big part of the changes are largely diet induced imo. Just an observation for those that think steroids can do all that by their own.


I agree with this 100%


----------



## Will Temple

The first image I am 17yo at 8st12lbs, the second I am 20yo at 12st7lbs


----------



## Tommy10

Will Temple said:


> The first image I am 17yo at 8st12lbs, the second I am 20yo at 12st7lbs


 :thumb: .....4st in 3 years.....lookin great there..........


----------



## Will Temple

Pelayo said:


> :thumb: .....4st in 3 years.....lookin great there..........


Thanks bro! :thumb:


----------



## Metalman

Will Temple said:


> The first image I am 17yo at 8st12lbs, the second I am 20yo at 12st7lbs


some good gains bro


----------



## sizar

Will Temple said:


> The first image I am 17yo at 8st12lbs, the second I am 20yo at 12st7lbs


and you lost your pants on the way ? :whistling:


----------



## Will Temple

Metalman said:


> some good gains bro


cheers steve


----------



## Will Temple

sizar said:


> and you lost your pants on the way ? :whistling:


LOL :lol:


----------



## phys sam

sizar said:


> and you lost your pants on the way ? :whistling:


but not your specs:thumb:


----------



## BigDom86

lol you look like mr muscle with muscle. nice one


----------



## Will Temple

BigDom86 said:


> lol you look like mr muscle with muscle. nice one


Haha never been compared to him lol usually get told I look like gok wan, god I hate that man! But thanks :thumb:


----------



## russforever

Course of anavar between the 2nd and 3rd piccy


----------



## Will Temple

russforever said:


> View attachment 40840
> 
> 
> Course of anavar between the 2nd and 3rd piccy


Nice grains bro looking good :thumb:


----------



## Nathrakh

russforever said:


> View attachment 40840
> 
> 
> Course of anavar between the 2nd and 3rd piccy


Great progress.


----------



## Glassback

Mr Muscle!!


----------



## poshbird

ElfinTan said:


> A bit of female input!


Wow, you can really tell the difference.









Can't wait until I can look like that


----------



## hsmann87

Andrikos said:


> Just a personal observation - this thread is maybe a bit misleading in its' title - imo the differences seen in most - not all- of the pictures can be attributed to diet and better training , steroids and other stuff certainly are there too but it's my impression that people will generally neglect nutrition and start dieting just before starting a course of AAS ,so a big part of the changes are largely diet induced imo. Just an observation for those that think steroids can do all that by their own.


Agreed.

Also, whilst some guys have made very impressive gains, no offence, but a lot of the guys have made average gains. In fact, I know a lot of nattys who have made better gains.

And to be frank, if a lot of these guys have been on steroid cycles, they have made pretty shoddy gains and it is clearly evident have done NO research before going on them.

I am natty, and im pretty sure i know more about AAS than a lot of these juiced guys do.

Its quite sad really, as they are just destroying their bodies IMO.


----------



## deep85

GHS said:


> *BEFORE AGE 17 12.7ST*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *AFTER AGE 19 18.7ST*


wtf lol....tht is mad :beer:


----------



## Metalman

WOOOOW


----------



## shaunmac

Not touched steroids. Ant not too interested atm.

September 2009

Roughly 10st

Couple of weeks training










August 2010

About 11st 8lb



















Nowhere as big as any of you lot 

Trying to sort out my diet currently, so hoping that will help!

Thanks

Shaun

EDIT: GHS, jesus christ you look huuuuuge!!


----------



## Weedon

Been training about 6 months Now, Recently Sorted a good diet and started with protein shakes. Trying to make the most of what ive got in the fitness gym I use, Bring on the gains! :beer:

First pic from End of last year.










A really crappy phone pic from the Gym today then home After.



















C&C Welcome - Josh.


----------



## xpower

Before (December2009/Jan 2010)



















After (August 2010)


----------



## guygreenwood

wow ghs thats some major gains .what were you doing if you dont mind me asking


----------



## ekko

another progress pic this is 8mts from the last ones on page 4


----------



## carpe diem

Thats an awesome difference Xpower !!


----------



## Tiger81

Here is my effort, crap pics but hey, timescale is about 5 years..

1st pic me at about 168lbs










and me the other day at about 240lbs


----------



## G-man99

Nice gains mate :thumb:


----------



## xpower

carpe diem said:


> Thats an awesome difference Xpower !!


 Cheers mate:thumb:


----------



## jjmac

1st was me 6 months into training, about 4 years ago,

2nd was about 18 months later +2 cycles.

10st to 12.5, then quit gym for 7 months and dropped back to 11 :cursing: . gained it back faster than before tho, thank fcuk for muscle memory


----------



## supacook2k

love threads like this. good gains seen for most people who posted


----------



## Guest

Thought i'd add to this.

Theres some quality gains seen on here, good inspiration.

The first pic below was early 2008, taken after i tore the tendon in my right ankle and got totally lazy with my training. At that point i hadn't been in a gym for close to 18 months and had lost what little natty shape i had.

The second picture is early 2009 i think after my first Dbol/Test cycle and the third after a Dbol/Test/Deca cycle.

I'm pretty happy with my gains so far and am currently on a Dbol/Test/Tren cycle which i'm hoping will add even more.


----------



## ^King Leonidas^

Some great changes guys :thumb: no offence but sum ppl havnt gained much on gear don't know if its down to diet or training. Still nice gains tho :thumb:


----------



## Heineken

Totally agree with you mate.

Tiger, you are an absolute monster :lol:


----------



## Bulk1

jjmac said:


> 1st was me 6 months into training, about 4 years ago,
> 
> 2nd was about 18 months later +2 cycles.
> 
> 10st to 12.5, then quit gym for 7 months and dropped back to 11 :cursing: . gained it back faster than before tho, thank fcuk for muscle memory


18 months... thats incredible... possibly the best transformation yet considering where you started from. Others already had good size under the fat, but you have grown big time.


----------



## Tiger81

Heineken said:


> Totally agree with you mate.
> 
> Tiger, you are an absolute monster :lol:


Lol cheers mate, need to be bigger though :thumbup1:


----------



## ramsay_1

Me 2006 working abroad in Zante getting ****ed every night










Me 2010 a few cycles later and a lifestyle change


----------



## Suprakill4

ramsay_1 said:


> Me 2006 working abroad in Zante getting ****ed every night
> 
> Me 2010 a few cycles later and a lifestyle change


Amazing transformation mate. Delts and arms look excellent.


----------



## ramsay_1

cheers mate. just started a new cycle a few days ago, im aiming to bring my legs up a bit and get into amazing condition.

Hows your training going, have you decided when your going to cycle?


----------



## Suprakill4

ramsay_1 said:


> cheers mate. just started a new cycle a few days ago, im aiming to bring my legs up a bit and get into amazing condition.
> 
> Hows your training going, have you decided when your going to cycle?


I have done plenty of cycles cheaky g1t LOL.


----------



## ramsay_1

hahaha im only joking with you bro

Are you planning on competing?

Have you got any recent pics?


----------



## Suprakill4

ramsay_1 said:


> hahaha im only joking with you bro
> 
> Are you planning on competing?
> 
> Have you got any recent pics?


Ha ha, would love to compete but im miles away from getting to that stage.

Not at the minute, im just on a cruise at the minute and will be putting up pics after my blast in about 12 weeks.


----------



## Guest

hsmann87 said:


> Agreed.
> 
> Also, whilst some guys have made very impressive gains, no offence, but a lot of the guys have made average gains. In fact, I know a lot of nattys who have made better gains.
> 
> And to be frank, if a lot of these guys have been on steroid cycles, they have made pretty shoddy gains and it is clearly evident have done NO research before going on them.
> 
> I am natty, and im pretty sure i know more about AAS than a lot of these juiced guys do.
> 
> Its quite sad really, as they are just destroying their bodies IMO.


i agree with what your saying here. some peole have made gains which could have easliy been done through hard training and dieting. others have made fantastic gains

What worrie me is that some people have no foundation before even starting any sort of cycles


----------



## Rekless

ramsay_1 said:


> Me 2006 working abroad in Zante getting ****ed every night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me 2010 a few cycles later and a lifestyle change


very inspiring!


----------



## vlb

these were taken about a year or so before i started training


----------



## vlb

and these about a year or so later


----------



## olliep

Heres me finally getting some pics up. This is from 2007 to now. Last picture is my after my 10 week cycle.


----------



## Vibrance

GHS said:


> *BEFORE AGE 17 12.7ST*
> 
> *AFTER AGE 19 18.7ST*


Amazing transformation.


----------



## olliep

Cheers man, 3 years of hard training then a cycle of some test e. It makes it worth it when u look back on the pics.


----------



## phosphor

Great pics, olliep what are your stats now, bench pressing etc.


----------



## djmacka

Khaos said:


> turn the brightness up on your monitor, thats it can you see me now? :lol:


:laugh:


----------



## XJPX

before and after....


----------



## xpower

XJPX said:


> before and after....


 Proper packed on the mass mate :thumbup1:


----------



## xpower

Wee update lol

August 2010










October 2010


----------



## maccer

Some impressive results here


----------



## fat-2-thi-2-mus

XJPX said:


> before and after....


just a little change then mate yeh??:laugh:


----------



## warren

XJPX said:


> before and after....


tell me that was not ONE cycle though , otherwise im giving this game up :lol:

xpower - great progress

i will post pics up after this cut as , a gain in fat means nothing so will show lean gains better lol


----------



## MarkFranco

I like how alot of the before pictures have hair and the afters generally slightly less 

Some awesome progress pictures, gear or not alot of hard work has gone into some peoples bodys


----------



## xpower

warren_1987 said:


> xpower - great progress
> 
> i will post pics up after this cut as , a gain in fat means nothing so will show lean gains better lol


 Cheers Warren.Worked hard & got some results.

Currently gutted as having to take a break due to injuries :cursing:


----------



## Weedon

Just made this, Ok maybe i wasnt fully tensing in first photo and in the second i had just trained arms and had the light on my side, but it still show's an improvement after 6 months!


----------



## ArbitrageARP

This was back, probably in 2000 or 2001, notice the Umbro shorts and lack of any skin color. I was probably 20 in the pic.



laugh away gentlemen!


----------



## ArbitrageARP

ArbitrageARP said:


> This was back, probably in 2000 or 2001, notice the Umbro shorts and lack of any skin color. I was probably 20 in the pic.
> 
> View attachment 53394
> 
> 
> laugh away gentlemen!


I must have had an affinity to those shorts back in the day. Note: These are both 'pre juice.' The guy on the left is my younger brother, member name: jiggamanbill.


----------



## Rekless

Weedon said:


> Just made this, Ok maybe i wasnt fully tensing in first photo and in the second i had just trained arms and had the light on my side, but it still show's an improvement after 6 months!


WOW.......

What was your course?


----------



## Weedon

Rekless said:


> WOW.......
> 
> What was your course?


Hah, I'm Natural at the moment mate, I wrote 6 months on the bottom but i think there first pic is from when I first started just over a year ago, just been eating and lifting lol. Started a new job and its really hard on my body at the moment but its helped me get in shape alot faster! Also you probably cant see from the pic but im 6ft 6 so im still like a rake!


----------



## Matt 1

ArbitrageARP said:


> This was back, probably in 2000 or 2001, notice the Umbro shorts and lack of any skin color. I was probably 20 in the pic.
> 
> View attachment 53394
> 
> 
> laugh away gentlemen!


Not trying to be a cvnt mate, but you could of got a body like that without gear...


----------



## Danjal

ArbitrageARP said:


> Note: These are both 'pre juice.'





Matt 1 said:


> Not trying to be a cvnt mate, but you could of got a body like that without gear...


Not trying to be a cvnt mate, but PWNED!


----------



## Matt 1

Fair, didn't read the 2nd comment from him, was gonna say, you are not doing something right haha :lol:


----------



## MUSCLE SPONSOR

Wrong forum I guess but anyway I'm looking to sponsor a young bodybuilder and his first few cycles. I am genuine and not a nut...interested let me know


----------



## bigbear21

MUSCLE SPONSOR said:


> Wrong forum I guess but anyway I'm looking to sponsor a young bodybuilder and his first few cycles. I am genuine and not a nut...interested let me know


drop me a line at [email protected] i know a few guys do they have to be young? or just amateur


----------



## GerryMac

Steedee said:


> Heres several of me all a while a go now.
> 
> And the one before I trained I used to train in getting smashed lol :thumb:
> 
> Oh yeah i think mal was saying you cant build legs without squating. I beg to differ.


Ex pics, in pic 2 (on right) what time scale are these taken over?


----------



## Josh1436114527

Do i hear Free gear?


----------



## MUSCLE SPONSOR

Josh said:


> Do i hear Free gear?


Maybe & more...


----------



## Wardy211436114751

GHS 6 STONE IN 2 YEARS THAT IS RIDIC even if you are not cut! and few others some ridic progress welldone! Can roids really have that much of an effect in sucha short time JEZUZ!!


----------



## Ts23

ArbitrageARP said:


> This was back, probably in 2000 or 2001, notice the Umbro shorts and lack of any skin color. I was probably 20 in the pic.
> 
> View attachment 53394
> 
> 
> laugh away gentlemen!


LOL at this, so are these 11 years apart with training?


----------



## barrettmma1436114759

Jimmy said:


> more


CORRECT lol


----------



## deep85

Steedee said:


> Heres several of me all a while a go now.
> 
> And the one before I trained I used to train in getting smashed lol :thumb:
> 
> Oh yeah i think mal was saying you cant build legs without squating. I beg to differ.


you seem to get balder with each picture? did the roids affect your hairline much?Thats not meant as insult


----------



## gymaddict1986

GHS said:


> *BEFORE AGE 17 12.7ST*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *AFTER AGE 19 18.7ST*


looking huge mate.


----------



## bighead1985

Tiger81 said:


> Here is my effort, crap pics but hey, timescale is about 5 years..
> 
> 1st pic me at about 168lbs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and me the other day at about 240lbs


Awesome gains


----------



## Al n

Fackin ell. Top build Tiger81


----------



## Mag2.0

XJPX said:


> before and after....


Thats incredible.

What your secret!!!


----------



## bighead1985

Some impressive transformations on here


----------



## cub

RACK said:


> First one is from 2005 before I really got into training. Round about 18st there.
> 
> Never been ripped but pretty trim, mainly cycled prop/tren ace.
> 
> 2nd pic is from my holiday in 2007, weight 13st 10lb
> 
> 3rd and 4th pics are from this years hol, weight 14st 10lb


Wowzers! That is amazing! That's what I want to achieve: going from being overweight to being muscular. I would love to know how you achieved this, your training routine and diet, it would help me alot!


----------



## Irish Beast

Why is the guy on the right wearing a thong jimmy!

Im sick of your filthy threads


----------



## Irish Beast

Well here is my shamless effort. First pic was from not training for a long time and getting drunk every day. Second one is recent.

Still look like a bag of **** but getting there slowly. 20 stone 3lbs in the new pic



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## The Big Dog

<-------See profile


----------



## Raptor

Irish Beast said:


> Well here is my shamless effort. First pic was from not training for a long time and getting drunk every day. Second one is recent.
> 
> Still look like a bag of **** but getting there slowly. 20 stone 3lbs in the new pic
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Hey mate you're looking TONS better... you finally stick to a good diet then and cut the alcohol out?


----------



## Irish Beast

Nope still drinking like a fish but training hard and not sniffing as much.

Been on a 3 day bender now though!


----------



## Raptor

Irish Beast said:


> Nope still drinking like a fish but training hard and not sniffing as much.
> 
> Been on a 3 day bender now though!


Lol you mad man, i stayed in last night so feel fresh today


----------



## kaos_nw

x


----------



## OJay

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/144364-progress-pics.html posted a thread on here 09 10 and 11 pics


----------



## smithy26

age 21 and 25


----------



## rjohnson

Just thought I'd upload my progress so far in 2011, first pictures where taken 01-01-2011, the second where taken yesterday 20-08-2011, hopefully you can tell which are before and after! In this time I've ran a 6 week h-drol prohormone cycle, tried a m-drol cycle and had to come off of this after reacting badly and getting nothing but mild gyno from the cycle after 2 or 3 weeks, and I'm now 5 weeks into my first real cycle of 40mg d bol kick start and 500mg test will be running this for 10 weeks! Made a mistake of running adex along side d bol and didn't see much in the way or size or strength as I believe this is mostly seen from the water!

Feedback would be good, any tips of where to go next, I'm hoping to be able to compete some point along the road, I'm currently 20, 21 in september!

EDIT: Blacked out bits of the pictures as the boxer's wheren't doing too much!


----------



## C.Hill

^excellent genetics man, keep it up and you could Definatly compete!


----------



## JS95

This is brilliant ready guys, some great changes!


----------



## OJay

I put some new pics up from yesterday in that thread I linked to


----------



## rjohnson

C.Hill said:


> ^excellent genetics man, keep it up and you could Definatly compete!


Cheers mate, feel like things are just beginning this year, need to keep this bulk up till I've got some decent mass behind me!


----------



## VeNuM

Its amazing to to see the before and after pictures!! well done to you all

Very inspirational


----------



## Uk_mb

bloody hell. they are tighty ****** are they did ur nan get u them for xmas dude


----------



## Joe1961

This is me last year at a wedding, 42 in waste and quite a lot of body fat.




























11 mths after the pics above


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Slight bending of the rules here:

First pics in 2007 I wasn't natty but was using for the first time ever and had only been on for a few weeks (since starting to diet) so realistically all it was doing was stopping me from losing muscle...



Next lot are exactly 2 years later in 2009....



I was supposed to compete this year, am a bit bigger again, but since my mum got ill I cancelled all plans and I'll probably compete next year instead


----------



## Uk_mb

joe . thats awsome !! reps


----------



## LennyST8

monsterballs said:


> joe . thats awsome !! reps


Astonishing, let alone the small time frame.


----------



## PaulB

Zara-Leoni said:


> Slight bending of the rules here:
> 
> First pics in 2007 I wasn't natty but was using for the first time ever and had only been on for a few weeks (since starting to diet) so realistically all it was doing was stopping me from losing muscle...
> 
> View attachment 62527
> View attachment 62528
> View attachment 62529
> View attachment 62530
> 
> 
> Next lot are exactly 2 years later in 2009....
> 
> View attachment 62531
> View attachment 62532
> View attachment 62533
> View attachment 62534
> View attachment 62535
> 
> 
> I was supposed to compete this year, am a bit bigger again, but since my mum got ill I cancelled all plans and I'll probably compete next year instead


I know Ive said this before.........you look fantastic. :thumb:


----------



## PaulB

Joe1961 said:


> This is me last year at a wedding, 42 in waste and quite a lot of body fat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 11 mths after the pics above


Ive said this to you as well Joe... You look awesome, especially in the short space of time it took you to transform. :thumb:


----------



## pieman

All these are very inspirational credit to all of you juice or not still takes dedication and effort . Might revisit this thread when ever I can't be ****d to go gym ! As for Zara I can certainly see a difference but for all the pics WOW ! Extra points for taking a pic of your back with the over the shoulder camera/mirror technique skills lol


----------



## Zara-Leoni

pieman said:


> All these are very inspirational credit to all of you juice or not still takes dedication and effort . Might revisit this thread when ever I can't be ****d to go gym ! As for Zara I can certainly see a difference but for all the pics WOW ! Extra points for taking a pic of your back with the over the shoulder camera/mirror technique skills lol


It was actually quite easy.... we used to have a narrow bit with mirrors facing each other and you could see the screen of ur phone in the one in front, we all used to do it that way


----------



## mark44

Huge change there by Joe, well done!!!!!


----------



## mark44

Zara- nice pics 

And good work too!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

mark44 said:


> Zara- nice pics
> 
> And good work too!


Cheers dude


----------



## Northern Lass

Zara-Leoni said:


> Slight bending of the rules here:
> 
> First pics in 2007 I wasn't natty but was using for the first time ever and had only been on for a few weeks (since starting to diet) so realistically all it was doing was stopping me from losing muscle...
> 
> View attachment 62527
> View attachment 62528
> View attachment 62529
> View attachment 62530
> 
> 
> Next lot are exactly 2 years later in 2009....
> 
> View attachment 62531
> View attachment 62532
> View attachment 62533
> View attachment 62534
> View attachment 62535
> 
> 
> I was supposed to compete this year, am a bit bigger again, but since my mum got ill I cancelled all plans and I'll probably compete next year instead


Fantastic Zara, That has so inspired me to get to my goal, thanks love


----------



## Zara-Leoni

YummyMummy said:


> Fantastic Zara, That has so inspired me to get to my goal, thanks love


Thanks babe  x


----------



## miggs

Wow Zara ur a stunning woman,

Joe what a fantastic change well done mate..


----------



## Uriel

I hate unjuiced pics.....of me.

Ok, 97 clean and actually not long bb'ing.....then clothed on a beach in march at st Ives (juiced fat)

then in my hall a couple of weeks ago with rediculously high waisted combat shorts lol (juiced at start of diet)

Avatar 2 nights ago

View attachment 62609


View attachment 62610


View attachment 62611


----------



## stow

Uriel said:


> I hate unjuiced pics.....of me.
> 
> Ok, 97 clean and actually not long bb'ing.....then clothed on a beach in march at st Ives (juiced fat)
> 
> then in my hall a couple of weeks ago with rediculously high waited combat shorts lol (juiced at start of diet)
> 
> Avatar 2 nights ago
> 
> View attachment 62609
> 
> 
> View attachment 62610
> 
> 
> View attachment 62611


Jesus Muriel. Even 'before' you had crack-a-lackin pants!


----------



## Uriel

stow said:


> Jesus Muriel. Even 'before' you had crack-a-lackin pants!


bro - i don't know what the fuk i was on back then pmsl..............i think I got some black in me


----------



## Zara-Leoni

miggs said:


> Wow Zara ur a stunning woman,
> 
> Joe what a fantastic change well done mate..


Ta


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory

Hold on i'm sure i've seen those trousers before.

Oh yeah, now I remember..............


----------



## Uriel

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> Hold on i'm sure i've seen those trousers before.
> 
> Oh yeah, now I remember..............
> 
> View attachment 62617


oh for fuk sake - here we go lol


----------



## dru0111

great thread, some inspirational physiques. If you could put a percentage on how much steroids played a part to your success/ goals what would it be?? How close to your current physique would you be without aid??


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory

Looking good uriel. Only messing with you.

Glad to see your fashion sense has evolved along with the body


----------



## Uriel

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> Looking good uriel. Only messing with you.
> 
> Glad to see your fashion sense has evolved along with the body


it has........both still VERY mediocre pmsl...thank you bro


----------



## Guest

About 3 years apart, 24st 8 fat cnut to 20st fat cnut.

Just about ready to start again after 8 month off. Test and Tren this time


----------



## Uriel

DaveW said:


> About 3 years apart, 24st 8 fat cnut to 20st fat cnut.
> 
> Just about ready to start again after 8 month off. Test and Tren this time


you are a massive horrible looking [email protected] lol........stay off the tren bro i beg theee lol

good luck bud


----------



## Phil D

~92kg before my first cycle:










12 weeks later after my first cycle around 105kg


----------



## rjohnson

monsterballs said:


> bloody hell. they are tighty ****** are they did ur nan get u them for xmas dude


Haha just seen this, I knew I'd get a comment on that, just decided to get the pictures randomly, I'll make sure I put better boxer's on for you next time though mate!

& Phil good progress, you look bigger & leaner in your new pic's keep it up!


----------



## N-Moo

Great thread


----------



## miggs

Just found this pic,

Barbados 2009, omg unhealthy fat slob,I just didn't see it..



2 years later

London ruslip gym


----------



## big steve

miggs said:


> Just found this pic,
> 
> Barbados 2009, omg unhealthy fat slob,I just didn't see it..
> 
> View attachment 63659
> 
> 
> 2 years later
> 
> London ruslip gym
> View attachment 63660


thats pretty impressive there mate


----------



## Northern Lass

what do you mean by juiced?? sorry for being a noob


----------



## Fat

Geared up


----------



## Uriel

taken Juice (Androgenic Anabolic steroids), gear, PEDS, Sauce, Roids.

Not squeezed lemons i'm afraid ;¬)


----------



## Bigdawg2k11

weeman said:


> Ok my usual posted a million times before and after pics lol
> 
> Fat me 2004
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2006
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2008


amazing!


----------



## Alex The Kid

Joe1961 thats bloody impressive


----------



## Kennyken

GHS said:


> :thumbup1:
> 
> Cheers mate.
> 
> 6 stone in two years wasn't too hard.
> 
> Even with a sh*t diet, on the p*ss every weekend and in-consistant training


What gear and dose you taking mate ? Looking good anyway !


----------



## MRSTRONG

Zara-Leoni said:


> Slight bending of the rules here:
> 
> First pics in 2007 I wasn't natty but was using for the first time ever and had only been on for a few weeks (since starting to diet) so realistically all it was doing was stopping me from losing muscle...
> 
> View attachment 62527
> View attachment 62528
> View attachment 62529
> View attachment 62530
> 
> 
> Next lot are exactly 2 years later in 2009....
> 
> View attachment 62531
> View attachment 62532
> View attachment 62533
> View attachment 62534
> View attachment 62535
> 
> 
> I was supposed to compete this year, am a bit bigger again, but since my mum got ill I cancelled all plans and I'll probably compete next year instead


will you marry me :wub:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

ewen said:


> will you marry me :wub:


I'm never getting married. Besides trust me.... you wouldn't want to :lol:


----------



## Vinney

boss bod there zara....


----------



## ki3rz

This thread inspires me so much !


----------



## N-Moo

Zara-Leoni said:


> I'm never getting married. Besides trust me.... you wouldn't want to :lol:


I dunno... I used to think the idea of marriage was stupid... but recently I've met someone so amazing/perfect that I would do it in a heartbeat. I shock myself in saying that.


----------



## Kennyken

Dave said:


> About 3 years apart, 24st 8 fat cnut to 20st fat cnut.
> 
> Just about ready to start again after 8 month off. Test and Tren this time


I wanna look like you mate. Show me how !!!


----------



## Impulse2903

Difference of about 2 years, about a year of serious training. Not the best of progress but i'm proud of it as was properly ill and went from 70kg to 49kg about a year before the first one was taken.


----------



## Hendrix

Joe1961 said:


> This is me last year at a wedding, 42 in waste and quite a lot of body fat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 11 mths after the pics above


Bloody hell Joe, well done.

I am a P.T. And am really impressed with that progress mate. You can take instruction, and must want it big time. Who was your trainer, if you don't mind me asking?

Well done mate.


----------



## BodyBuilding101

Zara-Leoni said:


> Slight bending of the rules here:
> 
> First pics in 2007 I wasn't natty but was using for the first time ever and had only been on for a few weeks (since starting to diet) so realistically all it was doing was stopping me from losing muscle...
> 
> View attachment 62527
> View attachment 62528
> View attachment 62529
> View attachment 62530
> 
> 
> Next lot are exactly 2 years later in 2009....
> 
> View attachment 62531
> View attachment 62532
> View attachment 62533
> View attachment 62534
> View attachment 62535
> 
> 
> I was supposed to compete this year, am a bit bigger again, but since my mum got ill I cancelled all plans and I'll probably compete next year instead


I need to wipe the drool of my keyboard 

Nice change Zara :thumb:


----------



## ToneLeigh

Sep 2010 the 1st two photos and Sep 2011 for the other 4.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Vinney said:


> boss bod there zara....





BodyBuilding101 said:


> Nice change Zara :thumb:


Cheers folks


----------



## Joe1961

hendrix said:


> Bloody hell Joe, well done.
> 
> I am a P.T. And am really impressed with that progress mate. You can take instruction, and must want it big time. Who was your trainer, if you don't mind me asking?
> 
> Well done mate.


Thanks for the imput it's very good of you to say all that mate. I didn't have a trainer I trained myself and put myself on a diet. Still going strong as well. Heres my thread with a bit more info if you would like to look.

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/143252-long-raod-back.html

Joe


----------



## Guest

russforever said:


> Hmmmm, im doing this all wrong!!! :lol:


Fuk me GHS thats some serious gain.....as said what am i doin wrong..lol


----------



## Wardy211436114751

Some amazing transformations in here well done to you all!

Is there any transformations of someone who actually looked decent natural before taking plunge? I know its possible just seems everyone in here looked crap before AAS (besides Zara of course) :lol:


----------



## N-Moo

this thread would be way better if people said what they'd been on (how much gear and what sorts, and how many cycles) between their photos...

Just sayin


----------



## FemaleWarrior

*OMG Joe1961.. AWESOME transformation!!!!!!! WOOOWWWW *


----------



## player2301

heres about 5 years difference !!!

If carlsberg made decisions--- Well you know the rest lol

Sad but changed everything about me for the better . . .


----------



## MrWibble

*BEFORE*

*30/10/2009*



*20/01/2011*



*AFTER*

Last Month September 2011



Lol i have weight lifted previously, before photos are shocking looking now


----------



## Hoddsy

Here me before i started the gym properly



Heres me about 6 months in. starting to get somewhere



This is where i am at the moment, 10 weeks or so into my first cycle


----------



## adsdj

Hoddsy said:


> This is where i am at the moment, 10 weeks or so into my first cycle


What is your cycle mate? Looking great btw.


----------



## Hoddsy

ive done 500mg /week of lixus Test and the last few weeks ive added 25mg/day of tren ace. just testing the waters on that one for side effects. Thanks tho ^^


----------



## N-Moo

Hoddsy said:


> Here me before i started the gym properly
> 
> View attachment 66515
> 
> 
> Heres me about 6 months in. starting to get somewhere
> 
> View attachment 66516
> 
> 
> This is where i am at the moment, 10 weeks or so into my first cycle
> 
> View attachment 66517
> View attachment 66518


you should be proud... the hard work is obvious 

well done!


----------



## UncleSimit

As much as I'm a 'natty' guy and against 'roids' there's no denying some of the gains in here are great, well done.

*Carries on looking through the thread with green eyes of envy, trying to resist doing a circle*


----------



## Suprakill4

UncleSimit said:


> As much as I'm a 'natty' guy and against 'roids' there's no denying some of the gains in here are great, well done.
> 
> *Carries on looking through the thread with green eyes of envy, trying to resist doing a circle*


Fcuk resisting it! Best decision i ever made lol.


----------



## Hoddsy

UncleSimit, dunno what your goals are m8 but from your pics, you dont even need gear lol. Ur lookin massive as it is.


----------



## UncleSimit

Hoddsy said:


> UncleSimit, dunno what your goals are m8 but from your pics, you dont even need gear lol. Ur lookin massive as it is.


Thanks...but you've obviously looking through the same thread as me ;-)


----------



## mickus

first photo first year of training, weight 180lbs... Second shot are training 4 years training and 3 cycles, weight 255lbs



Third shot is now after dieting down for past 3 months, weight 230lbs


----------



## 44carl44

before i ever used. bear in mind at the time i was in afgan so was under weight anyway trained well before but lost a few stone when i was there.

















after a good few cycles


----------



## BodyBuilding101

44carl44 said:


> before i ever used. bear in mind at the time i was in afgan so was under weight anyway trained well before but lost a few stone when i was there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after a good few cycles


Definetly looking BIG mate - arms and delts in the pic look huge!

One thing, why are you blocking you faceout? - Isnt that you in your avi? :lol:


----------



## 44carl44

had them already blacked out mate on my photobucket


----------



## Big ape

Never seen a guy with such a white body but such a black face that's a whole different view of mixed race


----------



## Ts23

mickus said:


> first photo first year of training, weight 180lbs... Second shot are training 4 years training and 3 cycles, weight 255lbs
> 
> View attachment 67629
> 
> 
> Third shot is now after dieting down for past 3 months, weight 230lbs
> 
> View attachment 67631


What have you been doing for 4 years mate ? i dont see much difference. (no offense)


----------



## Suprakill4

Ts23 said:


> What have you been doing for 4 years mate ? i dont see much difference. (no offense)


Not being funny mate but have you ever said anything positive on here instead of negative straight away all the time?


----------



## 3752

if the thread or another member is winding you up report the member and don't retaliate, insulting other members is against board rules first and only warning......and please give over with the "I look better than you" **** as there is always some better


----------



## 3752

Fatstuff said:


> There's a thread now dedicated to this argument


No there isn't stop this crap guys no thread is to be made for this trivial school yard sh1t.......


----------



## dtlv

Please tone down the personal digs - such posts serve no purpose other than to make the person posting them look stupid and fill up otherwise decent threads with nonsense.


----------



## dtlv

Just removed a load of posts as this was a good thread before the nonsense. As Pscarb says, this isn't a school yard so don't act like it is.


----------



## Breda

Fair play mate, can't argue with that


----------



## Redbeard85

Well, that got out of hand last night...Anyway, some very impressive trasformations here!!! Makes me feel sh*t being a natty, lol...well done guys :thumb:


----------



## N-Moo

gymfreak786 said:


> http://i1217.photobucket.com/albums/dd395/jaydibaby/DSCF1007.jpg
> 
> http://i1217.photobucket.com/albums/dd395/jaydibaby/IMG_0754.jpg
> 
> http://i1217.photobucket.com/albums/dd395/jaydibaby/DSCF1013.jpg
> 
> http://i1217.photobucket.com/albums/dd395/jaydibaby/IMG_0747.jpg
> 
> http://i1217.photobucket.com/albums/dd395/jaydibaby/1309897658021.jpg
> 
> but then unfortunatley stopped training for 4 months and also didnt run a pct after cycle.. and ended upp looking like this ....
> 
> http://i1217.photobucket.com/albums/dd395/jaydibaby/IMAG0073.jpg
> 
> http://i1217.photobucket.com/albums/dd395/jaydibaby/IMAG0073.jpg
> 
> http://i1217.photobucket.com/albums/dd395/jaydibaby/IMAG0069.jpg


Great upper body progress, but I'm guessing you skipped a few leg days?



When you get back into it perhaps go for a better balance between upper and lower? Amazing upper body - so please don't think I'm trying to be harsh!


----------



## JAY TB

Some of the transformations on here are incredible. Well done!

Gonna ask possibly a stupid and more possibly a very vain question however,

Some guys gain weight but you can see it in their faces too, can you put on 2 stone and not get a fat / fatter face?

If your diet well, as well as gain weight, this shouldnt be a factor right?

Or is it just down to genetics (meaning if your susceptible to putting weight on your face, you will anyway?)


----------



## 19072

*before training - Nov 2004*










*Just before starting aas - Oct 2009*










*after aas - present*


----------



## JAY TB

Looking awesome Herc


----------



## 19072

cheers lad


----------



## Fatstuff

awesome quads herc, job well done, skinny little thing werent u lol - u done well before the gear tbf aswell!!


----------



## 19072

Fatstuff said:


> awesome quads herc, job well done, skinny little thing werent u lol - u done well before the gear tbf aswell!!


lol i was lad. i was around 8st 9lbs there. got into fitness studies and thts when i fell in love with BB'ing. tbh my first lock of years i wasnt as strict on my legs as i am now. if only id have bigger legs lol.. them fuking calves though are what lets my legs down!

for the first 5years natty BB'ing i use to hate aas users.. called them cheats lol. now look at me.. im a lab rat  lol


----------



## Fatstuff

herc said:


> lol i was lad. i was around 8st 9lbs there. got into fitness studies and thts when i fell in love with BB'ing. tbh my first lock of years i wasnt as strict on my legs as i am now. if only id have bigger legs lol.. them fuking calves though are what lets my legs down!
> 
> for the first 5years natty BB'ing i use to hate aas users.. called them cheats lol. now look at me.. im a lab rat  lol


ive always been a bit liberal with what i put in my body - bit naughty really, so im surprised i waited as long to use steroids - but i used to read the american forums repeating the same sh1t about needing to have years of experience, reach ur natty limit and to be below 12% bf lol - i wish i started sooner now


----------



## 19072

me to lad bb.com warped me into thinking i had to wait years to use aas and so i did.

im glad though i started late and built a decent base first..


----------



## WJay

Awesome!



DB said:


> Here I am at 18 and 25
> 
> Pretty good change I think!
> 
> 10st 7lbs and now 17st7lbs


----------



## Robbie

herc said:


>


Badass legs mate!


----------



## 19072

cheers lad. much appreciated.

chatted with mattgriff over on strength sub section. think im standing to narrow stance. so hopefully in a month or so they should be looking better. plus now doing arnie famous donkey raise for calves to bring in new growth


----------



## Robbie

herc said:


> cheers lad. much appreciated.
> 
> chatted with mattgriff over on strength sub section. think im standing to narrow stance. so hopefully in a month or so they should be looking better. plus now doing arnie famous donkey raise for calves to bring in new growth


What do you do for legs now?


----------



## 19072

Robbie said:


> What do you do for legs now?


*Last week i done:*

Barbell Squats 5x5

front squats 3x8

sldl 3x10

--

*superset 3x12 each

good mornings and walking lunges

--

barbell calves 5x5

donkiy calves 3x15+

i usually mix the supersets up each week. i never follow the same split

*Tonight on the cards is: *

Barbell Squats 5x5

front squats 3x8

Lunges 3x10

--

*superset 3x12 each

straight leg deadlifts and glute ham raises. (12reps of sldl then onto the ghr machine and do 12 reps)

--

barbell calves 5x5

donkiy calves 3x15+


----------



## R1cky

herc said:


> *Last week i done:*
> 
> Barbell Squats 5x5
> 
> front squats 3x8
> 
> sldl 3x10
> 
> --
> 
> *superset 3x12 each
> 
> good mornings and walking lunges
> 
> --
> 
> barbell calves 5x5
> 
> donkiy calves 3x15+
> 
> i usually mix the supersets up each week. i never follow the same split
> 
> *Tonight on the cards is: *
> 
> Barbell Squats 5x5
> 
> front squats 3x8
> 
> Lunges 3x10
> 
> --
> 
> *superset 3x12 each
> 
> straight leg deadlifts and glute ham raises. (12reps of sldl then onto the ghr machine and do 12 reps)
> 
> --
> 
> barbell calves 5x5
> 
> donkiy calves 3x15+


Whats ur height buddy? awsome legs btw


----------



## Robbie

herc said:


> *Last week i done:*
> 
> barbell calves 5x5


Interesting!


----------



## PHMG

Before: (3 years, 2 months ago)



Last night:


----------



## Ddraig_Goch

Wicked transformation Powerhouse.

Slightly worried tho' - posing in front of the patio doors in your gruds with a massif sex toy on the floor next to you. Crazy shiiiiit!!!!


----------



## PHMG

Ddraig_Goch said:


> Wicked transformation Powerhouse.
> 
> Slightly worried tho' - posing in front of the patio doors in your gruds with a massif sex toy on the floor next to you. Crazy shiiiiit!!!!


haha, i can take the full length of that toy 

(and curtains are on the way from Next...we just moved in  )


----------



## Ddraig_Goch

Nice fish tank too  !!


----------



## 19072

R1cky said:


> Whats ur height buddy? awsome legs btw


im about 5ft 9ish i think. my legs get hit alot in mma aswell. from jumping around at kick boxing/boxing etc. plus are coach is forever getting us run up flights of stairs with sand snakes around are necks..


----------



## PHMG

Ddraig_Goch said:


> Nice fish tank too  !!


excuse me...turtle tank!!


----------



## waynesta

its amazing what juice can do.... dr told me i could never use it because of my 25" c0ck.


----------



## Fatstuff

Empire Boy said:


> April 2011
> 
> View attachment 74017
> 
> 
> April 2011
> 
> View attachment 74018
> 
> 
> Dec 2011
> 
> View attachment 74019
> 
> 
> Feb 2011 to come soon.


Would prefer feb 2012


----------



## waynesta

Empire Boy said:


> its amazing what hard work can do, lazy mo fo.


yeah i can imagine breaking a sweat sticking a needle in my @rse


----------



## DiamondDixie

waynesta said:


> yeah i can imagine breaking a sweat sticking a needle in my @rse


Negged


----------



## Danny_Arnold

now...


----------



## Danny_Arnold

waynesta said:


> yeah i can imagine breaking a sweat sticking a needle in my @rse


makes yerself sound a bit stupid this... advertising that you dont actually know how juice works on the human body, yet having such an opinion

most aas increase protein synthesis... means you can work harder, longer, more intense, recover quicker and therefore yeald better results as it allows u to have more intense workouts...

so in theory, anyone training on juice is training a lot harder than anyone who isnt on it.

does my head in that uneducated people think you just jab and sit there while ya watch yerself grow in the mirror.


----------



## GShock

Danny_Arnold said:


> makes yerself sound a bit stupid this... advertising that you dont actually know how juice works on the human body, yet having such an opinion
> 
> most aas increase protein synthesis... means you can work harder, longer, more intense, recover quicker and therefore yeald better results as it allows u to have more intense workouts...
> 
> so in theory, anyone training on juice is training a lot harder than anyone who isnt on it.
> 
> does my head in that uneducated people think you just jab and sit there while ya watch yerself grow in the mirror.


Well said......looking good as well :thumb:


----------



## waynesta

Danny_Arnold said:


> makes yerself sound a bit stupid this... advertising that you dont actually know how juice works on the human body, yet having such an opinion
> 
> most aas increase protein synthesis... means you can work harder, longer, more intense, recover quicker and therefore yeald better results as it allows u to have more intense workouts...
> 
> so in theory, anyone training on juice is training a lot harder than anyone who isnt on it.
> 
> does my head in that uneducated people think you just jab and sit there while ya watch yerself grow in the mirror.


look if you can't see a sarcastic joking comment then you the only one looking stupid. seriously you must have pms or perhaps you weren't breast fed and now taking it out on others. furthermore, just because you on juice doesnt mean you have a harder session than the bloke that isn't, that's a really thick way to compare aas to natty.


----------



## DiamondDixie

waynesta said:


> yeah i can imagine breaking a sweat sticking a needle in my @rse


BTW putting things in your a$$ is a bit gay.


----------



## waynesta

DiamondDixie said:


> BTW putting things in your a$$ is a bit gay.


jeeeesus, i was joking, fck you people are far too serious..


----------



## waynesta

Empire Boy said:


> somebody is just jealous because they have terrible genetics and a poor work eithic...you know what AAS allow you do: work longer, harder and recover faster, so you work harder and longer again...its a perfect thing for workaholics...lazy people like you, yeah, they don't do so hot with AAS, lol.


lol, jealous of what? im not the one who needs artificial assistance to get anywhere


----------



## waynesta

Empire Boy said:


> yes we are, this is serious business. If you want to joke around, go to a joke forum or some sh1t like that you fooking troll.


someone needs a tampon for that pms


----------



## Danny_Arnold

going back to the 'making yourself look stupid' thing...

your insulting steroid users on a steroid forum... on a thread that is clearly named 'before and after juicing'

thats like walking into a shark den and having your period. very clever.


----------



## waynesta

Danny_Arnold said:


> going back to the 'making yourself look stupid' thing...
> 
> your insulting steroid users on a steroid forum... on a thread that is clearly named 'before and after juicing'
> 
> thats like walking into a shark den and having your period. very clever.


jeeesus you stupid cnt, i was joking with the bloke, get a life


----------



## C.Hill

Lads, calm down. Think the poor fecker was joking(shít joke by the way, you came across as narrow minded dimwit lol)


----------



## waynesta

Empire Boy said:


> sure you do, you need it all the time. you're nothing but a big fake, and you know it. your whole life is a lie, and you've probably never been successful or accomplished one worthy thing in your entire life, hence the need to pull people down to your lowly depths. The only thing you are good at, the only talent you have, is being an internet troll.


hahaha, look at yourself, do you realise how stupid you look saying this? i guess i could play your game then..

you only take juice because all your life you have been a complete looser. you were never the guy who was noticed and always the guy who was beaten up because you have a face that says smack me. now you have artificial muscles and you feel deeply that you are someone special. twice a day you take off your shirt and stair at yourself in the mirror like a ****. The only talent you have is grunting in the gym in a pathetic attempt at attracting other homos like yourself, infact maybe you and dany should get together for some play time. Your entire life is fake like your muscles and you cant take a fcking joke if it smacked you in the face..


----------



## expletive

Waynesta your really not helping your cause here


----------



## waynesta

look guys i made a little joke and everyone climbed on me like a rash. my last post was a little much but only in the tone of whats being handed out to me. people cant take a flippen joke on here.


----------



## expletive

You made a joke, then continued berating AAS users (which is a large percentage of the board) on a thread about body transformations using AAS.

If you are so against AAS why are you in this thread?


----------



## lukeee

waynesta said:


> hahaha, look at yourself, do you realise how stupid you look saying this? i guess i could play your game then..
> 
> you only take juice because all your life you have been a complete looser. you were never the guy who was noticed and always the guy who was beaten up because you have a face that says smack me. now you have artificial muscles and you feel deeply that you are someone special. twice a day you take off your shirt and stair at yourself in the mirror like a ****. The only talent you have is grunting in the gym in a pathetic attempt at attracting other homos like yourself, infact maybe you and dany should get together for some play time. Your entire life is fake like your muscles and you cant take a fcking joke if it smacked you in the face..


Err whats with all this **** ****e??


----------



## Mingster

waynesta said:


> look guys i made a little joke and everyone climbed on me like a rash. my last post was a little much but only in the tone of whats being handed out to me. people cant take a flippen joke on here.


Save your 'jokes' for funny threads then. This thread is for members to showcase where research, hard work and dedication has got them, not to have people attempt to pull the p1ss.


----------



## Danny_Arnold

waynesta said:


> hahaha, look at yourself, do you realise how stupid you look saying this? i guess i could play your game then..
> 
> you only take juice because all your life you have been a complete looser. you were never the guy who was noticed and always the guy who was beaten up because you have a face that says smack me. now you have artificial muscles and you feel deeply that you are someone special. twice a day you take off your shirt and stair at yourself in the mirror like a ****. The only talent you have is grunting in the gym in a pathetic attempt at attracting other homos like yourself, infact maybe you and dany should get together for some play time. Your entire life is fake like your muscles and you cant take a fcking joke if it smacked you in the face..


lol was prepared to jus spectate since i'd already said what i wanted to say.. until i saw my name.. you silly little bellend.

notice i never insulted you but only pointed out that what your doing and how your handling the situation was stupid.

look.. your not a psychologist so stop the dramatic speech. "artificial muscles" is so stupid and juvenile that i cant even bring myself to take it seriously and educate you AGAIN

only twice a day... my shirts off all the time mate.. have you seen my body? im allowed to be proud.. i work hard. if i didnt study my physique, then how could improve it, scruteny of each anatomical area has whats got me in such successful shape today. tired of schooling you boy... you should know all this anyway just from bein a member here.

i dont grunt in the gym either.. i scream lad. aniamlistic screams... you ever seen someone push theyreselves physically with a smile on there face?

again wit the fake muscles... how are fake muscles possible... implants?

borin..


----------



## waynesta

expletive said:


> You made a joke, then continued berating AAS users (which is a large percentage of the board) on a thread about body transformations using AAS.
> 
> If you are so against AAS why are you in this thread?


no i didnt... maybe you should read what was said again. i made a joke which was followed by an onslaught of insults to the tone of me not supporting what is the main theme of the thread. admittedly my last post was a swipe back but only to get my point across. i am NOT anti juice but is it a crime to take the **** with people that take it? actually lets just leave it there shall we. sorry if i p!ssed anyone off i wasn't taking a punt at anyone.


----------



## Shady45

The guy has clearly said he is joking, if he is not then what do you lot care? If you are happy with your achievements then what someone you don't know said shouldn't really matter.

Now your all just clogging a good thread up with a stupid argument


----------



## Danny_Arnold

kinda feel all these comments shud be deleted now so when people come in there thread they get what it says on the tin.


----------



## gummyp

Some amazing transformations on this thread. Fairplay to anyone who posted pics.


----------



## 19072

Jesus what a way to ruin a good thread...

Hopefully a moderator see this thread and deletes these online Insults


----------



## Wannaberipped

Bringing the Thread back

This is a comparison over the years. last Picture after a couple of cycles


----------



## Robbie

Wannaberipped said:


> Bringing the Thread back
> 
> This is a comparison over the years. last Picture after a couple of cycles


What time span is that over?


----------



## Wannaberipped

Robbie said:


> What time span is that over?


about 5 or so years mate


----------



## Hendrix

Wannaberipped said:


> Bringing the Thread back
> 
> This is a comparison over the years. last Picture after a couple of cycles


Nice progress mate. Do you wish you had done cycles earlier or did it seem like the right time?


----------



## Wannaberipped

hendrix said:


> Nice progress mate. Do you wish you had done cycles earlier or did it seem like the right time?


No, time was right, got a good foundation naturally, then tried orals etc then injections.


----------



## 3752

herc said:


> Jesus what a way to ruin a good thread...
> 
> Hopefully a moderator see this thread and deletes these online Insults


Yes a Mod has seen how fukcing childish some of our members are.......ok let me just say this yet again......STOP INSULTING OTHER MEMBERS!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## no1dnbhead

just under a year worth of progress


----------



## carrerarich

GHS said:


> *BEFORE AGE 17 12.7ST*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *AFTER AGE 19 18.7ST*


Damn bro. Good effort! You look like Brock Lesnar  what cycles have you done?


----------



## Fatstuff

I absolutely love this thread, that GHS transformation is amazing lol


----------



## liam0810

When I was 21-22 and never been to a gym. Started training properly at 24 at just under 12stone and started using gear 18months ago. Other pic after using insulin and GH in Feb at 15stone


----------



## Tassotti

It's not wise to have guns next to a gas bottle bud


----------



## liam0810

Tassotti said:


> It's not wise to have guns next to a gas bottle bud


It's ok I had the safety's on


----------



## Fat

Where's all the acne?


----------



## N-Moo

no1dnbhead said:


> View attachment 79039
> 
> 
> View attachment 79040
> 
> 
> View attachment 79041
> 
> 
> View attachment 79042
> 
> 
> just under a year worth of progress


Hi mate,

Great progress.... what's the time jump between the pics?

Seems like a bigger jump between pics 1 & 2 than between 3 & 4.... though the lighting is different so hard to tell.

What were you taking?


----------



## no1dnbhead

the first one was before i started gear and the second one is on my second cycle of test and tren. now on test 400 and deca and loveing it  cheers pal


----------



## bigbadman

Just read through this whole thread start to finish, some amazing **** in here man. GHS, Im well impressed mate! My pics will be here in the future Im starting my 1st cycle end of the year so be a while before I put photies in here lol. But keep them coming people its more inspirational to see results and learn fae people who have been there and done it than read ****loads of information fae books / internet anyday!!


----------



## pampama

Amazing gains! Where are you now GHS?


----------



## The L Man

Damn...makes we wanna join the dark side. Not yet though....


----------



## Fatstuff

The L Man said:


> Damn...makes we wanna join the dark side. Not yet though....


be careful with them orals on ur liver, u look like u got a touch of jaundice already mate


----------



## Kennyken

Fatstuff said:


> be careful with them orals on ur liver, u look like u got a touch of jaundice already mate


Lol reps when I log on pc. And I won't forget you all wanting ukm rep slut !


----------



## Loveleelady

wooo everyone looks so hot and fit!!

does Tesco do this juice yous drinking? might get me some


----------



## SkinnyJ

This thread makes me think nothing is poosible without juice now Lol.

Maybe I should stop wasting my time :innocent:


----------



## Jaff0

SkinnyJ said:


> This thread makes me think nothing is poosible without juice now Lol.
> 
> Maybe I should stop wasting my time :innocent:


Taken a year or 2 back, not at my biggest or leanest. Far from the biggest arms out there - but always been natty - and don't really do much in the way of direct bicep work either (not been a "bodybuilder" since the early 90s) - but not completely scrawny...


----------



## SATANSEVILTWIN

SkinnyJ said:


> This thread makes me think nothing is poosible without juice now Lol.
> 
> Maybe I should stop wasting my time :innocent:


check out the NATTY PHYSIQUES thread mate,its all possible with dedication and effort


----------



## cladden87

what were u taking?


----------



## cladden87

*ghs


----------



## Shady45

Ghs ain't on the board anymore I don't think. Believe he went in the military and stopped the getting massive thing, could be wrong but I seem to remember that


----------



## BIG BUCK

Fat said:


> Where's all the acne?


I've got it all!


----------



## animal adam

Aged 21 at 9st 3lb.



Aged 25 at 14st 4lb


----------



## Weedon

1 1/2 years progress shot! love making photos like this!


----------



## IGotTekkers

Before training/steroids










8 weeks later after dbol only at 20mg per day (yes I started dbol as I started training properly lool)


----------



## Boyci3

Hi guys, Only starting weightlifting 2 months ago.. I'm actually quite shocked from the difference of me already - I still have alot to do but im really enjoying it.



2 weeks (71kg) - 2 months (78kg)

Ive been eating fish, potatoes, chicken, rice, oat. etc. I take creatine with juice and mass gainer protein.

My old diet was chocolate, sandwich, coffee, cheese rolls, fry ups, etc.

Monday - Chest

Tuesday - Back

Wedsneday - Biceps/legs

Thursday - Triceps

Friday - Chest/legs

I do 120-150 reps a day approx with different workouts - I do abs for 10-15mins everyday after my workouts.

I will add another picture in 2-3 months time - My ex took the first picture, shame on her when she see's me next year!

Thanks for your time, Adam - 23yrs old


----------



## anaboliclove

ryoken said:


> before i ever touched a weight
> 
> 
> 
> after a few years of some not so serious weight lifting and sh1te bulking up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> been on gear for a cycle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and present day ish -- pics from last two months, been on blast cruise for bit but as you can see still slot of work to do


My pet hate is hairy fa**nys not to mention arm pits but i tell you what dont no if its the TEST talkin but i would defo fcuk that bi*ch


----------



## Outtapped




----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23

fair play to everyone on this thread alot of hard training and effort have paid off for the transformations! =]

Scoobs


----------



## Ben_Dover

Nothing great compared to some of you guys but here's my back after 10 weeks of 500mg test e pw...










Before










After

And yes I k ow the chi ken legs need some work


----------



## BodyBuilding101

Ben_Dover said:


> Nothing great compared to some of you guys but here's my back after 10 weeks of 500mg test e pw...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> good progress mate, skinny legs but calves look decent :thumbup1:
> 
> what does the arabic tattoo say?
> 
> After
> 
> And yes I k ow the chi ken legs need some work


----------



## Fat

Ben_Dover said:


> Nothing great compared to some of you guys but here's my back after 10 weeks of 500mg test e pw...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After
> 
> And yes I k ow the chi ken legs need some work


Why don't you train legs?


----------



## bradhore

what cycles u done? hgh? where in devon u from??



PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Before: (3 years, 2 months ago)
> 
> View attachment 73918
> 
> 
> Last night:
> 
> View attachment 73919


----------



## Daggaz

whinnie on the winny  sorry lads just seen it n LOL'd


----------



## Weedon

Just Another to add to my Nearly 2 year Transformation!


----------



## PHMG

before juice and now


----------



## alexyZZZ

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> before juice and now
> 
> View attachment 89603
> 
> 
> View attachment 89604


Duration on that transformation


----------



## PRD

My Progress:

1month of training, 63Kg (june 2010)



September 2011 before i went to uni:



after 3 months of not eating properly at uni (December 2011)



And finally June 2012 after getting back on track , now sitting at 95Kg



Quite happy with my 32kg in two years


----------



## PHMG

alexyZZZ said:


> Duration on that transformation


3 years, 8 months. gear for 2 years 8 months.


----------



## PRD

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> 3 years, 8 months. gear for 2 years 8 months.


 mg: thats a hugeeee jump in 3years 8 months


----------



## alexyZZZ

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> 3 years, 8 months. gear for 2 years 8 months.


Fair play dude, nicely done


----------



## PHMG

Juice Junky said:


> mg: thats a hugeeee jump in 3years 8 months


Work hard

Eat lots

Take loads of gear

Sorted


----------



## alexyZZZ

Juice Junky said:


> My Progress:
> 
> 1month of training, 63Kg (june 2010)
> 
> View attachment 89647
> 
> 
> September 2011 before i went to uni:
> 
> View attachment 89648
> 
> 
> after 3 months of not eating properly at uni (December 2011)
> 
> View attachment 89649
> 
> 
> And finally June 2012 after getting back on track , now sitting at 95Kg
> 
> View attachment 89650
> View attachment 89651
> 
> 
> Quite happy with my 32kg in two years


Awesome progress but how old were u when you started gear? 12?? Seriously big change mind you


----------



## Hayesy

Before they were henches is should have been titiled


----------



## PHMG

Hayesy said:


> Before they were henches is should have been titiled


No!!!, cos only little chavs say "hench"


----------



## Hayesy

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> No!!!, cos only little chavs say "hench"


Lol i must be one of those then :whistling:


----------



## PHMG

Hayesy said:


> Lol i must be one of those then :whistling:


you do look it in your avi tbh


----------



## Hayesy

haha im a skinned chicken fillet mate, been cutting for 8 weeks!!

i need a good bulk then i may feel worthy :thumb:


----------



## PRD

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Work hard
> 
> Eat lots
> 
> Take loads of gear
> 
> Sorted


i do the first and the last, been too lazy to sort a decent diet untill recently, hopefully itll help



alexyZZZ said:


> Awesome progress but how old were u when you started gear? 12?? Seriously big change mind you


 :lol: no i was 16 , im 18 now


----------



## PHMG

Juice Junky said:


> i do the first and the last, been too lazy to sort a decent diet untill recently and hopefully itll help
> 
> :lol: no i was 16 , im 18 now


lol, im just eating chicken and potatoes all day. Working for me.


----------



## PRD

Any chance you could pm your eating plan/ diet mate ?


----------



## PHMG

Juice Junky said:


> Any chance you could pm your eating plan/ diet mate ?


Ill write it here:

wake up: bowl of oats, golden syrup, 44g whey

then chicken and potato whenever i feel hungry (make up a huge pot of them both in the monring and just eat them until satisfied) normally ends up being about 4 breasts and 2.5kg potatoes

after training: half a can of pineapple and then more chicken and potato

before bed: bowl of oats, golden syrup, 300g cottage cheese


----------



## PRD

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Ill write it here:
> 
> wake up: bowl of oats, golden syrup, 44g whey
> 
> then chicken and potato whenever i feel hungry (make up a huge pot of them both in the monring and just eat them until satisfied) normally ends up being about 4 breasts and 2.5kg potatoes
> 
> after training: half a can of pineapple and then more chicken and potato
> 
> before bed: bowl of oats, golden syrup, 300g cottage cheese


Cheers mate, always interested to see what others are eating and how i could improve mine :beer:


----------



## PHMG

Juice Junky said:


> Cheers mate, always interested to see what others are eating and how i could improve mine :beer:


this is dieting mind. If i was bulking would be way more fats in there.


----------



## PRD

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> this is dieting mind. If i was bulking would be way more fats in there.


Yeah i guessed , im looking to diet anyway, got a belly on me for the first time in my life lol


----------



## Big Kris

Me in 2007

For the next 4 years i trained on and off not really making much progress

In December last year i decided to pull my finger out and have a proper go of getting in the shape ive wanted for many years

As you can see by my picture in December id been having far too many cheat meals ha

I've now set myself a target of trying to get into a fitness magazine shape and see if i could actually get in one

We all have our dream and aspirations as they say 



December 2011



July 2012


----------



## Suprakill4

amazing progress Kris. imagine the change if you knuckled down properly for the whole 4 years.


----------



## Big Kris

Suprakill4 said:


> amazing progress Kris. imagine the change if you knuckled down properly for the whole 4 years.


Ive been thinking that a lot over the last few months

Diet is defo king and not gear! I was more bothered about gear over the 4 years than i was about eating the right foods

But you live and learn

Any time any one asks for advice now i tell them where i went wrong so they dont


----------



## Big Kris

Sy. said:


> Not very good comparisons but i dont take much pics..
> 
> circa 3.5 yrs ago. avi was 4 months ago. 5st difference


You just doing the macarena there lad!


----------



## KRSOne

GHS said:


> *BEFORE AGE 17 12.7ST*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *AFTER AGE 19 18.7ST*


still probably one of the best transformations ive ever seen. what an absolute monster


----------



## Sambuca

KRSOne said:


> still probably one of the best transformations ive ever seen. what an absolute monster


no need for a cgi hulk just paint him green. Insane size!


----------



## Ripebear

16KG in weight gained


----------



## Outtapped

Ripebear said:


> 18KG in weight gained


You're saying that's what you gained on a 16 week bulk?


----------



## Ripebear

WhySoSerious said:


> You're saying that's what you gained on a 16 week bulk?


6 week mate. Edited was actually 16 kilos, sorry.

82KG Beginning of August when I started pinning, and eating. Then was 98 withing around 5-6 weeks.


----------



## MF88

The OP and his mate certainly are two ugly fvcks, loving the hair :lol:


----------



## Outtapped

Ripebear said:


> 6 week mate. Edited was actually 16 kilos, sorry.
> 
> 82KG Beginning of August when I started pinning, and eating. Then was 98 withing around 5-6 weeks.


Well I'll be the first to say it...... That's a lie


----------



## cas

WhySoSerious said:


> Well I'll be the first to say it...... That's a lie


He is going to turn into heman on his next cycle


----------



## Ripebear

WhySoSerious said:


> Well I'll be the first to say it...... That's a lie


Well the only way to prove it is to have a picture with newspapers and I don't have it. I don't see any reason for me to lie... This is my first cycle and there are plenty of threads I started asking about advice for an Anavar only cycle, and that I was cutting.

I then began to cut and I felt like ****, there's also a post about that somewhere on this thread, was running 100MG a day, I cut back to 50MG a day, and I stalled at 82KG, then I got the test and started bulking on the 2 compounds together. Pretty sure there's threads on all of this.

I have been stalled at 98 the last couple of weeks, so stopping cycle short.

In short, why would I make 10-20 threads over the space of a several months just to lie about gaining a load of fat and water on a cycle?

There is no reason.

- - - Updated - - -



cas said:


> He is going to turn into heman on his next cycle


Let's hope so. I was running a crappy Anavar/Test prop cycle, so I should definitely blow up supersize on Test/Dbol/Tren 

The only problem I think I may encounter is eating enough, I'm struggling to get past 98 but I'm having a lot of shakes, need to eat more whole foods.


----------



## Kane T

Great transformation ripebear.


----------



## Outtapped

Ripebear said:


> Well the only way to prove it is to have a picture with newspapers and I don't have it. I don't see any reason for me to lie... This is my first cycle and there are plenty of threads I started asking about advice for an Anavar only cycle, and that I was cutting.
> 
> I then began to cut and I felt like ****, there's also a post about that somewhere on this thread, was running 100MG a day, I cut back to 50MG a day, and I stalled at 82KG, then I got the test and started bulking on the 2 compounds together. Pretty sure there's threads on all of this.
> 
> I have been stalled at 98 the last couple of weeks, so stopping cycle short.
> 
> In short, why would I make 10-20 threads over the space of a several months just to lie about gaining a load of fat and water on a cycle?
> 
> There is no reason.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Let's hope so. I was running a crappy Anavar/Test prop cycle, so I should definitely blow up supersize on Test/Dbol/Tren
> 
> The only problem I think I may encounter is eating enough, I'm struggling to get past 98 but I'm having a lot of shakes, need to eat more whole foods.


stilldon't believe you, maybe thats just my opinion, maybe im just jealous but 16kg in 6 weeks is ridiculous


----------



## Ripebear

WhySoSerious said:


> stilldon't believe you, maybe thats just my opinion, maybe im just jealous but 16kg in 6 weeks is ridiculous


You won't like this then mate lol.

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/191338-3-week-transformation-but-other-way-round.html

10KG in 3 weeks, I stalled here so why it took another little while to get another 6.

This is a thread I made, I can find more to prove that I started bulking at the beginning of august if you like, I got loads of questions I asked on the forum about just starting test mid anavar cycle.

All I can say is that I can assure you I'm not here to lie about my progress, everyone has been incredibly helpful on this forum and I plan to stick around a long time. I have started a journal to track my progress as well.

I'm not deluded however, I know of that 16KG, 4kg is probably muscle lol... I just managed to look pretty good holding a lot of water and fat


----------



## Matt 1

before I juiced










during










and finally after










pretty pleased with my results overall, will probably juice again


----------



## Wannaberipped

WhySoSerious said:


> You're saying that's what you gained on a 16 week bulk?


Huh hmmm, the pic on the right has been stretched


----------



## Ripebear

Wannaberipped said:


> Huh hmmm, the pic on the right has been stretched


It's just stretched because I put the 2 together on paint mate, not very good at it lol

my AVI is unedited, actually looks better than the post

I'll most definitely update after my cut and see how much muscle I really gained. Got up to 97-98, 10 days into PCT I'm hovering around 95, look a little deflated but still have the same shape


----------



## ItsaSecret

fair enough these are different lighting n **** but, obvious what has occured lol. I have more pics in different poses. there is 5 more diff poses on my log if you want to look.



edit: the left side is supposed to say "2 DAYS IN" aka 2 days on cycle


----------



## Hardy

August 2009










October 2012


----------



## BodyBuilding101

Hardy said:


> August 2009
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> October 2012


Good gains mate :thumbup1: ....but in the 2nd pic is that your tug-off pose? :laugh:


----------



## Hardy

I know, makes me laugh everytime haha.. No idea why i did that!!


----------



## kirky14

some brilliant shots here and some briliant transformations. cant wait to post my before and after shots


----------



## Jay Walker

jaymegrayston said:


> Heres a comparison of how I looked before and after an 8 week cutting cycle (Btw I had used gear previous)
> 
> View attachment 103486


Good work there.


----------



## Loveleelady

jaymegrayston said:


> Heres a comparison of how I looked before and after an 8 week cutting cycle (Btw I had used gear previous)
> 
> View attachment 103486


lovely


----------



## Suprakill4

jaymegrayston said:


> Heres a comparison of how I looked before and after an 8 week cutting cycle (Btw I had used gear previous)
> 
> View attachment 103486


Excellent transformation mate in 8 weeks.


----------



## sawyer1

GHS said:


> *BEFORE AGE 17 12.7ST*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *AFTER AGE 19 18.7ST*


bet the ladies soon went of u ayee fella haha

jokes aside thats some transformations mate!


----------



## Ricky12345

Just spent the past 2 hours on this thread great progress though guys


----------



## IMTH

one pic from 2009 (Natural) and pics from 2012 my second competition


----------



## no1_gym

GHS said:


> *BEFORE AGE 17 12.7ST*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *AFTER AGE 19 18.7ST*


Massive improvement's mate


----------



## Lew1s

Big Kris said:


> View attachment 90141
> 
> 
> Me in 2007
> 
> For the next 4 years i trained on and off not really making much progress
> 
> In December last year i decided to pull my finger out and have a proper go of getting in the shape ive wanted for many years
> 
> As you can see by my picture in December id been having far too many cheat meals ha
> 
> I've now set myself a target of trying to get into a fitness magazine shape and see if i could actually get in one
> 
> We all have our dream and aspirations as they say
> 
> View attachment 90142
> 
> 
> December 2011
> 
> View attachment 90143
> 
> 
> July 2012


Which point in these pics were you 'selling pills in this club in this club I sneaked in to every week'. How nobody robbed you if it was any of the previous pics I don't know lol.


----------



## Big Kris

Lew1s said:


> Which point in these pics were you 'selling pills in this club in this club I sneaked in to every week'. How nobody robbed you if it was any of the previous pics I don't know lol.


its not what you know its who you know kiddo


----------



## Lew1s

I take it that it was the first pic lol, i wouldve took your whole bag off you regardless of 'who you knew' talking like you had joe pesci and the gang following you around the club with shooters LOL

edit: no hardman


----------



## JANIKvonD

nowt impressive but hey ho here ya go

june 2012 (86kg)



nov 2012 (107kg)



jan 2013 (97kg)


----------



## Big Kris

JANIKvonD said:


> nowt impressive but hey ho here ya go
> 
> june 2012 (86kg)
> 
> View attachment 106771
> 
> 
> nov 2012 (107kg)
> 
> View attachment 106772
> 
> 
> jan 2013 (97kg)
> 
> View attachment 106773
> View attachment 106774


im loving the red motif on your chest

Ive also heard that the burnt look is the new tanned look


----------



## WilsonR6

Lew1s said:


> I take it that it was the first pic lol, i wouldve took your whole bag off you regardless of 'who you knew' talking like you had joe pesci and the gang following you around the club with shooters LOL
> 
> edit: no hardman


Must be an exciting life mugging drug dealers


----------



## Lew1s

WilsonR6 said:


> Must be an exciting life mugging drug dealers


aren't you the mug who said he was some sort of dribbling mess from a key of sniff and half a 10 pounder LOL


----------



## WilsonR6

Lew1s said:


> aren't you the mug who said he was some sort of dribbling mess from a key of sniff and half a 10 pounder LOL


Why? Are you interested in mugging the guys who sold me the drugs?

You must be so hard and fearless :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Big Kris said:


> im loving the red motif on your chest
> 
> Ive also heard that the burnt look is the new tanned look


haha yeh id hit the sunbed to help with the plukes.....burnt myself to fuk, shoulda seen my helmet


----------



## Big Kris

Lew1s said:


> aren't you the mug who said he was some sort of dribbling mess from a key of sniff and half a 10 pounder LOL


Calm down ladies!

Who are you any way Mr No Avi


----------



## KRIS_B

GHS said:


> *BEFORE AGE 17 12.7ST*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *AFTER AGE 19 18.7ST*


Oh no! I personally think you look better with a lean ecto physique


----------



## Shady45

KRIS_B said:


> Oh no! I personally think you look better with a lean ecto physique


If I remember correctly, he left the board a while ago. Think he joined the army so had to lose size


----------



## KRIS_B

Shady45 said:


> If I remember correctly, he left the board a while ago. Think he joined the army so had to lose size


Ahhh right I don't think that look suited him very much maybe a bit too much water


----------



## achilles88

weeman said:


> Ok my usual posted a million times before and after pics lol
> 
> Fat me 2004
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2006
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2008


woaahhhh!!! :thumbup1:


----------



## boxinmetx

DB said:


> well 26 now but yeah 25 in the 2nd two pics and my avvy! start dieting in 2 weeks for nabba se :cursing:
> 
> Mate stick insect aint the word!!!! Imagine that weight at 5"11 pmsl i think i've thicker sh1ts now than my arms were back then! :bounce:
> 
> lol i know how you felt back then i'm 5ft 11 and a bit and i was 9st 4lb...i looked like a skeleton, i'm 14st 6lb now and stuffing my face, i struggled to eat enough food b4, iv'e learned to just ram it in a swallow now tho...ur transformation is epic


----------



## mozzwigan

Jimmy said:


> ok
> 
> some after shots


The LEAN MACHINE! Awesome gains! good work!


----------



## Geo

fat and not fat lol


----------



## Suprakill4

Geo said:


> fat and not fat lol


Remember this the first pic I ever sent you and asking for advice on how to get into training? Lol.


----------



## Keenam

Suprakill4 said:


> Remember this the first pic I ever sent you and asking for advice on how to get into training? Lol.
> 
> View attachment 123412
> 
> 
> View attachment 123413
> 
> 
> View attachment 123414


That is spot on mate. Body shape is where I started from and will be grinning like an idiot if I can get anywhere near what I you've achieved!


----------



## Suprakill4

Keenam said:


> That is spot on mate. Body shape is where I started from and will be grinning like an idiot if I can get anywhere near what I you've achieved!


Easily done with the right committment to it mate. Just work your 4ss off!


----------



## Keenam

Suprakill4 said:


> Easily done with the right committment to it mate. Just work your 4ss off!


Credit where credit is due mate, it is not easily done but can be done. Mine is work in progress! But is good to see what can be done with no excuses.


----------



## Suprakill4

Keenam said:


> Credit where credit is due mate, it is not easily done but can be done. Mine is work in progress! But is good to see what can be done with no excuses.


Exactly mate. thats key - no excuses. Give it 100% and thats all you ask, then just let the gains develop.


----------



## W1NNY

Here's me 6 years ago as I just started training...



Here's me now bulked and also dieted


----------



## potter3

hilly said:


> ok
> 
> sept 2006 pre gear - had done a 8 week course but it was all fake as you can tell lol.
> 
> View attachment 36072
> 
> 
> may 2008 gear has been used
> 
> View attachment 36073
> 
> 
> may 2009
> 
> View attachment 36074


i wonder how you shot that!!


----------



## AshleyW

here's me at my Natty 9st in 2012



to 13st in 2013 -then took 7 months out only been back training for 5 weeks more pics to come


----------



## Quinn92

Me at 19 and me not long ago at 21, there isn't a actually a huge weight difference, but I'm reasonably pleased with progress so far.


----------



## cas

potter3 said:


> i wonder how you shot that!!


Must have a camera in his eyes!


----------



## FlunkyTurtle

Picture of me when I was about 17 - Show's my natural size&#8230;










April 2013 -









November 2013 -









need to take some recent ones

100% natty


----------



## Pain2Gain

FlunkyTurtle said:


> Picture of me when I was about 17 - Show's my natural size&#8230;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> April 2013 -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> November 2013 -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> need to take some recent ones
> 
> 100% natty


Need to get new pants 

Good work for a few months natty


----------



## FlunkyTurtle

Pain2Gain said:


> Need to get new pants
> 
> Good work for a few months natty


Sadly their not really my pants, they came as part of a costume for my female mate 

Cheers! Gained a bit since then as well so hopefully keep building from there


----------



## PHMG

FlunkyTurtle said:


> Picture of me when I was about 17 - Show's my natural size&#8230;
> 
> need to take some recent ones
> 
> 100% natty


Errr...i think you have missed the point of this thread???


----------



## C.Hill

PHMG said:


> Errr...i think you have missed the point of this thread???


I was thinking the same thing?lol


----------



## Kennyken

Pain2Gain said:


> Need to get new pants
> 
> Good work for a few months natty


How the **** did you grow so quick?


----------



## Sharpz

124lbs start of training

 one year later 175lbs (1 course test e 600mg per week 12weeks gained 9lbs)


----------



## PHMG

Kennyken said:


> How the **** did you grow so quick?


Dont quote me on this...but id assume he has been training and eating?


----------



## FlunkyTurtle

PHMG said:


> Errr...i think you have missed the point of this thread???


Think you might be right there - my bad.


----------



## FlunkyTurtle

PHMG said:


> Dont quote me on this...but id assume he has been training and eating?


True story - I survived on junk food untill i was like 22 so putting in some serious hard work and completly different diet has done me well.


----------



## Dave 0511

Ben_Dover said:


> Nothing great compared to some of you guys but here's my back after 10 weeks of 500mg test e pw...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After
> 
> And yes I k ow the chi ken legs need some work


This is not me trying to be a d1ck but I can't tell which one is meant to be the after photo?


----------



## Ben_Dover

Dave 0511 said:


> This is not me trying to be a d1ck but I can't tell which one is meant to be the after photo?


Fair comment, I was impressed at the time... Bottom by the way


----------



## PHMG

Ben_Dover said:


> Fair comment, I was impressed at the time... Bottom by the way


Ignore his sh.it. its very clear the before and after. Triceps, biceps, delts and lats, even spinal erectors and upper back. All much bigger in the second pic. Great work.


----------



## barsnack

Before 

After


----------



## R20B

To be brutally honest there are a few people here that I think could of gained their "after" physique by eating properly and patience. Gear obviously works but I think some people start way too early

But that's only my opinion


----------



## PHMG

R20B said:


> To be brutally honest there are a few people here that I think could of gained their "after" physique by eating properly and patience. Gear obviously works but I think some people start way too early
> 
> But that's only my opinion


Who wants to be patient?

2 month cycle to be bigger, have more confidence and in turn get girls...

Or

Train for a year with perfect diet and slow results because it gets more respect from 1% of people.

Fuc.k being patient. If we were all patient then we would have trained for 7 years first until totally maxed out natty potential. And who REALLY does that in this day and age.


----------



## R20B

PHMG said:


> Who wants to be patient?
> 
> 2 month cycle to be bigger, have more confidence and in turn get girls...
> 
> Or
> 
> Train for a year with perfect diet and slow results because it gets more respect from 1% of people.
> 
> Fuc.k being patient. If we were all patient then we would have trained for 7 years first until totally maxed out natty potential. And who REALLY does that in this day and age.


Yeah I totally get that. I'm only saying because I have trained for a good 7 years unassisted and was too much of a wimp to try anything until now, 16st and starting a cutting cycle of anavar in a couple of weeks only so I'm still a wimp to try anything more hardcore at the moment!


----------



## Jaff0

PHMG said:


> Who wants to be patient?
> 
> And who REALLY does that in this day and age.


Not enough people, unfortunately.

The **** being patient thing is precisely why there's loads of retards who jump on the gear bandwagon, with no ****ing clue, and chucks petrol on the flames of the Daily Wail and the other usual suspects that use steriods as an excuse of any ****witted behaviour involving anybody that has the slightest hint of working out.

Nothing is without consequence. And I'm not advocating that people should be, stay, or aspire to be natty - it's clearly not for everybody - but all the while, I can't see that the impatient, jump-on-gear-before-you've-even-started-lifting-and-all-you-really-do-is-some-curls-in-front-of-the-mirror crowd are truly doing themselves or anybody else any service. Not that people think about anything other than themselves, and I suppose why should they - but all the same, more idiots, without a clue, with no interest in actual information and being prudent? It's no ****ing wonder the tabloids love a good gear-head-done-wrong headline.


----------



## PHMG

Jaff0 said:


> Not enough people, unfortunately.
> 
> The **** being patient thing is precisely why there's loads of retards who jump on the gear bandwagon, with no ****ing clue, and chucks petrol on the flames of the Daily Wail and the other usual suspects that use steriods as an excuse of any ****witted behaviour involving anybody that has the slightest hint of working out.
> 
> Nothing is without consequence. And I'm not advocating that people should be, stay, or aspire to be natty - it's clearly not for everybody - but all the while, I can't see that the impatient, jump-on-gear-before-you've-even-started-lifting-and-all-you-really-do-is-some-curls-in-front-of-the-mirror crowd are truly doing themselves or anybody else any service. Not that people think about anything other than themselves, and I suppose why should they - but all the same, more idiots, without a clue, with no interest in actual information and being prudent? It's no ****ing wonder the tabloids love a good gear-head-done-wrong headline.


Saying that. The are tens of thousands of gear users in this country. How many do you see in the papers. F.uck all proportionately. There are always going to be a few morons in every aspect of life so i dont think the bodybuilding community is doing to badly in that respect.

And popping a few dbol a day isnt difficult and lets face it. It does get you results and is very rarely going to harm you.

Im not playing down the dangers at all or even defending it as i dont even use myself anymore. I just think people are all to quick to judge someone for using early on.

If they are sure on what they want and can lift some weights (its not as hard as the forums seem to make out or there wouldnt be so many dumb big lads), why not jump on it with a few dbol a day. Seems far better option to buy some dbol for 40 quid or whatever a one time buyer will spend, than forking out 60 quid on some bcaa and creatine.


----------



## Jaff0

PHMG said:


> Saying that. The are tens of thousands of gear users in this country. How many do you see in the papers. F.uck all proportionately. There are always going to be a few morons in every aspect of life so i dont think the bodybuilding community is doing to badly in that respect.
> 
> And popping a few dbol a day isnt difficult and lets face it. It does get you results and is very rarely going to harm you.
> 
> Im not playing down the dangers at all or even defending it as i dont even use myself anymore. I just think people are all to quick to judge someone for using early on.
> 
> If they are sure on what they want and can lift some weights (its not as hard as the forums seem to make out or there wouldnt be so many dumb big lads), why not jump on it with a few dbol a day. Seems far better option to buy some dbol for 40 quid or whatever a one time buyer will spend, than forking out 60 quid on some bcaa and creatine.


I get the pragmatic argument.

I think all I meant to point out, is that whenever the rather undefined potential sides are discussed, most mitigate be talking about how much they research, the value of PCT, talk to others, even get blood work. Then there's the knobheads who just jump in without any thought, and plough on regardless. Then whenever there's a bad article or discussion of them in the news / press, the threads here will put them in context with the general population eating shit, smoking and boozing - but there's the thing - for all there will be a proportion (probably a minority) who use them with reasonable degree of sense, precaution and consideration, there's an increasing army taking to them who haven't got a ****ing clue.

Now however you slice that, it hasn't been a positve thing for acceptance / PR of bodybuilding. And true enough, most won't care - truth be told I struggle to care - but many do, and jump to some sort of defence as soon as there's any bad press. I get plenty here point out the value, and on balance, with plenty of consideration, their use of PEDs makes sense to them - no argument - there's usually some thought and consideration behind that.

But you'd have to say, if caution, sense, research and planning have gone out of the window with use of steroid by people want to gain a bit of muscle, it's almost a natural progression that it won't just stop with steroids.

I don't have a moral argument - for all I care, people can **** themselves up in whatever way they choose. I'm just not seeing an upside to it - and it just seems to be indicative of what will happen with other PEDs.


----------



## PHMG

Jaff0 said:


> I get the pragmatic argument.
> 
> I think all I meant to point out, is that whenever the rather undefined potential sides are discussed, most mitigate be talking about how much they research, the value of PCT, talk to others, even get blood work. Then there's the knobheads who just jump in without any thought, and plough on regardless. Then whenever there's a bad article or discussion of them in the news / press, the threads here will put them in context with the general population eating shit, smoking and boozing - but there's the thing - for all there will be a proportion (probably a minority) who use them with reasonable degree of sense, precaution and consideration, there's an increasing army taking to them who haven't got a ****ing clue.
> 
> Now however you slice that, it hasn't been a positve thing for acceptance / PR of bodybuilding. And true enough, most won't care - truth be told I struggle to care - but many do, and jump to some sort of defence as soon as there's any bad press. I get plenty here point out the value, and on balance, with plenty of consideration, their use of PEDs makes sense to them - no argument - there's usually some thought and consideration behind that.
> 
> But you'd have to say, if caution, sense, research and planning have gone out of the window with use of steroid by people want to gain a bit of muscle, it's almost a natural progression that it won't just stop with steroids.
> 
> I don't have a moral argument - for all I care, people can **** themselves up in whatever way they choose. I'm just not seeing an upside to it - and it just seems to be indicative of what will happen with other PEDs.


Well i dont realy get the whole pct thing. No one used this not too long ago and got on fine. I myself did no pct, havent really shrunk and have never had sexual problems with performance or erections. In fact its the opposite.

Also, lets not kid ourselves, the result of all these deaths recently in bodybuilding/strongman are from steroid abuse. There is no doubt that is going to fuc.k you up at some point, some get lucky and some dont. The lucky ones are pro's whose bodies have the ability to take so much and not get sick. And even then with constant blood work things go wrong.

What my point was, is that some doing a cycle of 30mg dbol, really doesnt need to be super intelligent and researched for 6 months. You think the boys in the 70's and 80's were doing that. They were dropping them like bcaa tablets and were fine, because lets face it, its a safe drug.

Take 50 dbol a day (i know people who have as they got dosage mixed up lol) and chances are you will get a headache for a few hours.

Take 50 ibuprofen and see what happens then. Or even continuous low dose of it.

Newbie sticking in 4g of injectables...yeah obviously dumb as f.uck as no need. But im talking low dose dbol as a supplement. Not a problem in my eyes providing they know its not just a couple of months in the gym and dont push themselves.


----------



## Jaff0

PHMG said:


> Well i dont realy get the whole pct thing. No used this not too long ago and got on fine. I myself did no pct, havent really shrunk and have never had sexual problems with performance or erections. In fact its the opposite.
> 
> Also, lets not kid ourselves, the result of all these deaths recently in bodybuilding/strongman are from steroid abuse. There is no doubt that is going to fuc.k you up at some point, some get lucky and some dont. The lucky ones are pro's whose bodies have the ability to take so much and not get sick. And even then with constant blood work things go wrong.
> 
> What my point was, is that some doing a cycle of 30mg dbol, really doesnt need to be super intelligent and researched for 6 months. You think the boys in the 70's and 80's were doing that. They were dropping them like bcaa tablets and were fine, because lets face it, its a safe drug.
> 
> Take 50 dbol a day (i know people who have as they got dosage mixed up lol) and chances are you will get a headache for a few hours.
> 
> Take 50 ibuprofen and see what happens then. Or even continuous low dose of it.
> 
> Newbie sticking in 4g of injectables...yeah obviously dumb as f.uck as no need. But im talking low dose dbol as a supplement. Not a problem in my eyes providing they know its not just a couple of months in the gym and dont push themselves.


Truth be told, I don't have any true argument for / against the safety of using - per se. Firstly, I'm more than ambivalent, and secondly I've never used.

As to comparisons with the 70s - reasonable comment that people would have used, and probably largely done in ignorance - or assumed to be informed, 'cos some bigger guy claimed to be an expert - there was nothing like the same degree of information, or for it to be so readily available, and some, in unbiased fashion. Thing is, it was nothing like as widespread, then - and also, there was nothing like the same degree of other drugs used (I'm thinking more on the fat burning front, as much as anything else).

I do wonder whether that will at some point coalesce into a perfect storm - significantly increasing and widespread usage, plus increasingly diverse drugs used, with varying degrees of risk, and proportionately less informed / concerned audience.

That said, it's not like I'm on any kind of crusade - I've no issues with people deciding to use PEDs, I just think the expedient argument that's led to such, largely, unnecessary, uniformed, yet prevalent usage, is rather bad PR for those that do use, but do so in a considered way. You'd have to say, it's really no wonder the bad press is there - and in terms of a largely sensible / safe usage - from where I'm sat, the unwashed that are taking to them, couldn't give a **** about being sensible.


----------



## PHMG

Jaff0 said:


> Truth be told, I don't have any true argument for / against the safety of using - per se. Firstly, I'm more than ambivalent, and secondly I've never used.
> 
> As to comparisons with the 70s - reasonable comment that people would have used, and probably largely done in ignorance - or assumed to be informed, 'cos some bigger guy claimed to be an expert - there was nothing like the same degree of information, or for it to be so readily available, and some, in unbiased fashion. Thing is, it was nothing like as widespread, then - and also, there was nothing like the same degree of other drugs used (I'm thinking more on the fat burning front, as much as anything else).
> 
> I do wonder whether that will at some point coalesce into a perfect storm - significantly increasing and widespread usage, plus increasingly diverse drugs used, with varying degrees of risk, and proportionately less informed / concerned audience.
> 
> That said, it's not like I'm on any kind of crusade - I've no issues with people deciding to use PEDs, I just think the expedient argument that's led to such, largely, unnecessary, uniformed, yet prevalent usage, is rather bad PR for those that do use, but do so in a considered way. You'd have to say, it's really no wonder the bad press is there - and in terms of a largely sensible / safe usage - from where I'm sat, the unwashed that are taking to them, couldn't give a **** about being sensible.


Fact is that most of your casual users will pay through the roof for it. 1 in 10 (number pulled out of my ass) will decide to sell it on and as such be able to use proper high dose, dangerous doses of the more exotic drugs combined with fat burners and gh/peds. These guys are usually the ones that know most about the drugs as well.

For the majority of people doing say a 2gram cycle every 5 months or so, they will pay through the roof for a few vials. And again, this isnt really going to cause them any harm. Bit of test and deca. Its been used for decades now.

Also comment about steroids not being readily available in the 70's. Not true. You could get pharma grade from the chemist back then which has been testified many times. Agree with the ignorance and lack of scare mongering though back then.


----------



## Jaff0

PHMG said:


> Also comment about steroids not being readily available in the 70's. Not true. You could get pharma grade from the chemist back then which has been testified many times. Agree with the ignorance and lack of scare mongering though back then.


The comment I made about readily available, in context of the 70s and steroids, I was talking about information, not availability of the drugs themselves. The internet age has been a big leveller to the amount on information available. I'm not necessarily convinced there's much more in the way of understanding, mind (because you can often read some stunningly shonky interpretations) - but there's certainly more details flying around.

In terms of availability, I suspect it was easier in those previous decades - I remember in the 80s, hearing some guys in the gym had manage to shine-on to their GP, and get things prescribed.


----------



## Sambuca

maybe start another thread this one has gone vastly off topic :lol:


----------



## sxbarnes

Good to see this thread back up again


----------



## Guest

Sambuca said:


> maybe start another thread this one has gone vastly off topic :lol:


You can say that again last few pages I could of printed and published.

Pics before and pics after, it ain't hard. :laugh:


----------



## G-man99

Posted in this a few years back. A bit more recent pics


----------



## Linc06

G-man99 said:


> Posted in this a few years back. A bit more recent pics


 Good progress. Epic vascularity


----------



## Massless

Currently on first injectable cycle week 3 . I have a album in my page for my before.


----------



## besa

First pic is bout 18 B4 second is 19 during cycle then skip to last year 24 back on.. last pic is dec after 3m3wks off was 3 weeks into new/current cycle


----------



## MiXiN

Jimmy said:


> so i was scanning in some old holiday photo's and found pictures of me before i ever juiced, in contrast to now you have used
> 
> i thought it would be fun to get everyones before/after pics up here and stick the thread if we get enough?


There's some seriously thin necks in this photo. Ha ha. Lol.


----------



## MiXiN

besa said:


> View attachment 144849
> View attachment 144850
> View attachment 144851
> View attachment 144852
> View attachment 144853
> View attachment 144854
> 
> 
> First pic is bout 18 B4 second is 19 during cycle then skip to last year 24 back on.. last pic is dec after 3m3wks off was 3 weeks into new/current cycle


Not bad, but you need to skim some more off the nut.

You know that "Skin head" is the way it is.


----------



## besa

MiXiN said:


> Not bad, but you need to skim some more off the nut.
> 
> You know that "Skin head" is the way it is.


Mite skin it tomorrow naaaa it's cold:rolleyes:


----------



## MiXiN

besa said:


> Mite skin it tomorrow naaaa it's cold:rolleyes:


Get it done Geeza.

Tennis ball head ain't in fashion this day, just trust me on this one thing!


----------



## aysandie

FlunkyTurtle said:


> Picture of me when I was about 17 - Show's my natural size&#8230;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> April 2013 -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> November 2013 -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> need to take some recent ones
> 
> 100% natty


Good that is natural. Lol if anyone needs gear to get that physique.


----------



## Kennyken

besa said:


> View attachment 144849
> View attachment 144850
> View attachment 144851
> View attachment 144852
> View attachment 144853
> View attachment 144854
> 
> 
> First pic is bout 18 B4 second is 19 during cycle then skip to last year 24 back on.. last pic is dec after 3m3wks off was 3 weeks into new/current cycle


You train in mk mate ?


----------



## IGotTekkers

siamakdieded said:


> Good that is natural. Lol if anyone needs gear to get that physique.


Dont be harsh mate thats a good acheivment. Most dont look that good even with gear!


----------



## GolfDelta

Merkleman said:


> BEFORE:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AFTER:


Got those wrong way round mate!


----------



## Dorian Gray

IGotTekkers said:


> Dont be harsh mate thats a good acheivment. Most dont look that good even with gear!


Agreed pal, why fvcking bother saying anything if you dont have anything decent to say.


----------



## aysandie

IGotTekkers said:


> Dont be harsh mate thats a good acheivment. Most dont look that good even with gear!


I know. He is on gear but claims natty on a steroid forum, why? Prob for an ego boost. His facial aesthetics are terrible though (Srs).


----------



## besa

Kennyken said:


> You train in mk mate ?


yep thats me mate


----------



## aysandie

Merkleman said:


> You're just a nob.
> 
> Go back to Bodybuilding.com


I rather be a nob than an insecure phaggot who claims natty for no reason. Poor parenting does not teach to not to lie just to make yourself look good.


----------



## nightshiftboy

Error


----------



## Brook877

12ish to 18plus stone.


----------



## Davyy

Brook877 said:


> View attachment 150515
> 
> 
> 12ish to 18plus stone.


Only a few KG gains! Good going!

Need more pics in this thread!


----------



## yesbro

PHMG said:


> Who wants to be patient?
> 
> 2 month cycle to be bigger, have more confidence and in turn get girls...
> 
> Or
> 
> Train for a year with perfect diet and slow results because it gets more respect from 1% of people.
> 
> Fuc.k being patient. If we were all patient then we would have trained for 7 years first until totally maxed out natty potential. And who REALLY does that in this day and age.


Pipe down lad...nothing beats hard work. Patience is the most important word in this game.

Imagine a young lad actually reads your good for fack all comment and takes on board this advice.

Don't take steroids until your ready, until you have the knowledge, the discipline, the foundation, the money, the time, the dedication.

Mate if you were serious about bodybuilding and the future of this sport you wouldn't be offering this sh,ite advice. Go do some research and educate us!


----------



## PHMG

yesbro said:


> Pipe down lad...nothing beats hard work. Patience is the most important word in this game.
> 
> Imagine a young lad actually reads your good for fack all comment and takes on board this advice.
> 
> Don't take steroids until your ready, until you have the knowledge, the discipline, the foundation, the money, the time, the dedication.
> 
> Mate if you were serious about bodybuilding and the future of this sport you wouldn't be offering this sh,ite advice. Go do some research and educate us!


Errr...ok.


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy

GHS said:


> *BEFORE AGE 17 12.7ST*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *AFTER AGE 19 18.7ST*


Your traps are massive virtually no neck lol


----------



## GHS

It has been a very very long time since I have been active and posting on this forum. It is crazy for me to look back on these types of pictures and realise how awful I really looked.

At the time I was very immature and un educated with regards to gear usage and just wanted to pile on as much weight as possible. I used to train hard but my nutrition was in consistent and my excessive use of gear just made me balloon up to the whale you see on the 'After' shots.

I just hope no young lads see this and try and replicate my excessive gear usage in order to pile on mass as I did because it's definitely not good for your body and if would have continued god knows what state I would be in now.


----------



## Huntingground

GHS said:


> It has been a very very long time since I have been active and posting on this forum. It is crazy for me to look back on these types of pictures and realise how awful I really looked.
> 
> At the time I was very immature and un educated with regards to gear usage and just wanted to pile on as much weight as possible. I used to train hard but my nutrition was in consistent and my excessive use of gear just made me balloon up to the whale you see on the 'After' shots.
> 
> I just hope no young lads see this and try and replicate my excessive gear usage in order to pile on mass as I did because it's definitely not good for your body and if would have continued god knows what state I would be in now.


Long time, how is the army and what do you weigh now?


----------



## Abc987

Jimmy said:


> more


I know this is old but gotta comment on that doo. love the curtains lol

We all had them but what a b-stard hair cut. One that I don't think will ever be back in fashion!!!


----------



## Aussiechrisco

GHS said:


> It has been a very very long time since I have been active and posting on this forum. It is crazy for me to look back on these types of pictures and realise how awful I really looked.
> 
> At the time I was very immature and un educated with regards to gear usage and just wanted to pile on as much weight as possible. I used to train hard but my nutrition was in consistent and my excessive use of gear just made me balloon up to the whale you see on the 'After' shots.
> 
> I just hope no young lads see this and try and replicate my excessive gear usage in order to pile on mass as I did because it's definitely not good for your body and if would have continued god knows what state I would be in now.


your huge in the after shots but no **** your face looks far better before there bro


----------



## Abc987

Aussiechrisco said:


> your huge in the after shots but no **** your face looks far better before there bro


Exactly what I thought. I showed my misses and she said the same.

Glad he sees it now too


----------



## GHS

It's horrible how much water retention I had in my face. I totally agree I looked a lot better before I took gear.

I'm currently around 105kg with a nice skinny face  . I'm a lot fitter and healthier than I used to be.


----------



## Yes

Some good transformations in here.


----------



## Mweisel

granted im about 14 in the first one, skinny fat, was a heavy kid, became too thin, etc etc


----------



## Benchbum




----------



## ryda

Before

















After































Juicing is great! If in doubt give it a try


----------



## hardmadegains

Haha this is really wierd! I litrally found an old photo of me this morning 2 years ago when I just started gym! 6ft 1 Or 2 now got 1 test cycle under my belt the rest natty gains!! It's a good feeling! How did I ever handle looking like that?

Before









Weighing in around 10 stone or so 

And now just befor my cut at 14


----------



## hardmadegains

Some of the transformations in this thread are insane!


----------



## 1878

.


----------



## PHMG

Got a couple here


----------



## Benchbum




----------



## Ddraig_Goch

Benchbum said:


>


That is a phenomenal before/after shot. Good effort.


----------



## Mikif25

Yes


----------



## IGotTekkers

2012

View attachment 163086


Earlier this year

View attachment 163087


New cycle bulk.
View attachment 163088


View attachment 163088


----------



## spudsy

Benchbum said:


>


Awesome work mate, how long between pictures ?/


----------



## 31205

IGotTekkers said:


> 2012
> 
> View attachment 163086
> 
> 
> Earlier this year
> 
> View attachment 163087
> 
> 
> New cycle bulk.
> View attachment 163088
> 
> 
> View attachment 163088


you lose a tattoo somewhere along the line?


----------



## IGotTekkers

sen said:


> you lose a tattoo somewhere along the line?


No mate its been coloured in if anything lol


----------



## bail

IGotTekkers said:


> 2012
> 
> View attachment 163086
> 
> 
> Earlier this year
> 
> View attachment 163087
> 
> 
> New cycle bulk.
> View attachment 163088
> 
> 
> View attachment 163088


looked better in second pic imo earlier this year one


----------



## Smoog

View attachment 163270


----------



## nickynoo

GHS said:


> Weeman just take a picture of the pictures on a digi cam or phone and upload them as normal?
> 
> They won't be the best quality but still available to laugh at


Nice results bud impressed


----------



## nickynoo

Big up bud nice


----------



## Defaced

Ok here you go too, me 19 years old and 2 years after 21.


----------



## Merkleman

BUMP


----------



## FelonE1

Non lifter

Natty

Juiced


----------



## RexEverthing

FelonE said:


> Non lifter
> 
> Natty
> 
> Juiced
> 
> View attachment 127321
> 
> 
> View attachment 127322
> 
> 
> View attachment 127323


 You so freakaaayyyyyyyyy


----------



## JohhnyC

@FelonE

great transformation!, you always keep bf low


----------



## FelonE1

JohhnyC said:


> @FelonE
> 
> great transformation!, you always keep bf low


 I didn't used to mate. Been really fat a few times while bulking but now just find it near impossible to get fat no matter how much I eat.

Cheers


----------



## 9inchesofheavenz

I've made some mad gainz since I started enhancing.


----------



## UK2USA

FelonE said:


> Non lifter
> 
> Natty
> 
> Juiced
> 
> View attachment 127321
> 
> 
> View attachment 127322
> 
> 
> View attachment 127323


 You was a skinny mofo bro


----------



## FelonE1

UK2USA said:


> You was a skinny mofo bro


 10 stone as a nonlifter up to 13 natty and 15 stone 8 juiced atm


----------



## 9inchesofheavenz

FelonE said:


> 10 stone as a nonlifter up to 13 natty and 15 stone 8 juiced atm


 You've done great bud, brilliant progress.


----------



## UK2USA

FelonE said:


> 10 stone as a nonlifter up to 13 natty and 15 stone 8 juiced atm


 Lotta hard work, but we'll worth it mate.


----------



## FelonE1

9inchesofheavenz said:


> You've done great bud, brilliant progress.


 Cheers mate,appreiciate it


----------



## FelonE1

UK2USA said:


> Lotta hard work, but we'll worth it mate.


 Lots and lots but yeah well worth it. Could never go back to skinny now.


----------



## andyboro

Look's more like a slim fast ad than a steroid one but...

View attachment 127337


----------



## DLTBB

Natural on the right, on gear on a bulk top left, on gear and at the end of a cut bottom left.


----------



## Peasnall

.


----------



## mrwright

DLTBB said:


> Natural on the right, on gear on a bulk top left, on gear and at the end of a cut bottom left.


 Top corner looks like zyzz brah



andyboro said:


> Look's more like a slim fast ad than a steroid one but...
> 
> View attachment 127337


 Waist looks fckin tiny! Gonna make any size you add look 10x as much!


----------



## FlyingLow

GHS said:


> *BEFORE AGE 17 12.7ST*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *AFTER AGE 19 18.7ST*


 you became brock lesnar lol


----------



## ellis.ben

Wasn't a virgin juicer in the top pic but i was 100% completely off (obviously  ) and had been for almost a year. Pic on the bottom was 8 month's later.


----------



## GPRIM

Will post up my test cycle pics at xmas as currently just started my cycle. Progress so far for me. Although I am currently holding a little bit more fat than the after pic.

Before 124kg

After 98.6kg


----------



## bottleneck25

ellis.ben said:


> Wasn't a virgin juicer in the top pic but i was 100% completely off (obviously  ) and had been for almost a year. Pic on the bottom was 8 month's later.


 Jesus Christ mate what was you on ?


----------



## RedStar

just over 5 years apart.


----------



## RexEverthing

RedStar said:


> View attachment 135426
> 
> 
> View attachment 135427
> 
> 
> just over 5 years apart.


 Insane!


----------



## RedStar

RexEverthing said:


> Insane!


 Thanks mate much appreciated. No way am I completely satisfied or believing in the finished article. I want to compete so need to add more mass and sort weak points.


----------



## Sphinkter

RedStar said:


> View attachment 135426
> 
> 
> View attachment 135427
> 
> 
> just over 5 years apart.


 well done mate, if much of the 5 years have you been in gear?


----------



## RedStar

Sphinkter said:


> well done mate, if much of the 5 years have you been in gear?


 Probably about half.

Training has only been really serious in the last 18 months or so.


----------



## RobPianaLad

Will Temple said:


> The first image I am 17yo at 8st12lbs, the second I am 20yo at 12st7lbs
> 
> [IMG alt="IMAGE_0136.jpg" data-fileid="27568"]<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_05_2010/post-42782-143614177508_thumb.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> [IMG alt="Photo on 2010-03-31 at 13.14.jpg" data-fileid="27569"]<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_05_2010/post-42782-143614177514_thumb.jpg[/IMG]


 Mr Gay Uk


----------



## Sphinkter

RobPianaLad said:


> Mr Gay Uk


 Defos looks like a Will


----------



## RobPianaLad

andyboro said:


> Look's more like a slim fast ad than a steroid one but...
> 
> View attachment 127337


 you need a new one on, i'll take one when we next training because after chest/delts you were look 10x better


----------



## andyboro

RobPianaLad said:


> you need a new one on, i'll take one when we next training because after chest/delts you were look 10x better


 Yeh.. even I think there's a decent change from that pic now.


----------



## thecoms

Steedee said:


> this was one from the last show i did.
> 
> And I had a big break of a couple of years where me and the missus had kids etc.
> 
> And one from nowish
> 
> [IMG alt="steve.jpg" data-fileid="24394"]<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_01_2010/post-2240-143614143842_thumb.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> [IMG alt="Steedee Double Bicep after.jpg" data-fileid="24395"]<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_01_2010/post-2240-143614143846_thumb.jpg[/IMG]


 Great pics, but what does your mrs having kids have to do with you not training ?


----------



## 19072

thecoms said:


> Great pics, but what does your mrs having kids have to do with you not training ?


 I would shoot and say he wanted to spend time with his family.. I took 2years from fighting when my wife gave birth. hardly trained the first few months when my daughter was born. I had more important responsibilities than lifting weights..


----------

